# Back in the olden days....



## McNally (28 March 2012)

I'm looking for a light weight turn out for my horse- he has one already but i "need" a better one, for the days its a little cooler/wetter and he's not wearing his top of the range fly rug- you know those days! 

Then i started thinking, I'm not that old (early 30's) but life was so easy with my pony! yard rules stated no horse wore a rug after mid march til they were clipped (imagine trying to enforce that these days! I owned 2 canvas turn outs and a yellow quilted stable rug! (not because i was posh- its just that my uncle found in his shed and i didnt have a jute one with a roller ;-))
When it snowed he had an old blanket off my gran folded under his yellow rug (which evryone was v jealous of as it had x surcingles and everything!) 
He NEVER wore boots or martingales or anything other than a snaffle and cavesson nose band. 
Now i feel the need to search for the best bit, the best boots, and the top rugs...because im sure my ID x is really really delicate and wimpy!

Either i molly coddle my current horse WAY too much and seemingly have money to burn or my poor old pony was neglected....mmmm, i wonder ;-D


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 March 2012)

McNally said:



			ither i molly coddle my current horse WAY too much and seemingly have money to burn
		
Click to expand...

When searching for the truth one need look no further than this statement.
However, you do fit right in with 90% of horse owners.

Ps I started riding in 64 so know what those times were like.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

I am a lot older that you, I have pictures of my ID in the depths of winter wearing a real yorkshire blanket under his jute rug and leather breast girth and surcingle.  The yorkshire blanket was folded into a 'V' at the front and then folded back and secured under the surcingle - wonderful memories, I think modern young horse owners would be agast at the weight of such a set up now.

Thirty years on I my horses have every rug imaginable I can protect them from monsoons, artic snowdrifts, sunstroke and of course mud wellingtons to protect his legs.

I am still using 3 original Rambo's, the green ones with red edging, I covert those rugs because they have a cotton lining which keeps the skin in lovely condition.  They are more patches than rug now.

How things change.


----------



## Archangel (28 March 2012)

I actually purchased a Witney blanket and they weighed it - it was £1 per pound!  I was so proud of it and THEN MY HORSE ATE IT 

It was so exciting when cross surcingles came in and then you had new fangled rugs that didn't need leg straps  and then nobody called them New Zealands anymore 

I rode my stallion his whole life in a jointed D rubber snaffle - go to put it in his daughters mouth and it looks awful - it seems now poor old rubber snaffle is tossed aside and shock horror she absolutely must have a Neue Schule tranz lozenge, I mean she will surely drop down dead if I put a rubber snaffle in her mouth.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

RebelRebel said:



			I actually purchased a Witney blanket and they weighed it - it was £1 per pound!  I was so proud of it and THEN MY HORSE ATE IT 

It was so exciting when cross surcingles came in and then you had new fangled rugs that didn't need leg straps  and then nobody called them New Zealands anymore 

I rode my stallion his whole life in a jointed D rubber snaffle - go to put it in his daughters mouth and it looks awful - it seems now poor old rubber snaffle is tossed aside and shock horror she absolutely must have a Neue Schule tranz lozenge, I mean she will surely drop down dead if I put a rubber snaffle in her mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I would have been putting a knitting needle down it's throat and retrieving the blanket !!  I still have mine, neatly folded and on the shelf in the tack room, never to be moved again as it will fall to pieces but it has not faded !

I have just realised I do still call the outdoor rugs New Zealands.  I still use leather brushing boots, real sheepskin numnah's, leather 3 fold girths, leather cavesson, leather anti cast roller.  Amouricane, not sure if thats the right spelling, but there will plenty who don't know what it is !

What the heck is Neue Schule tranz lozenge ? does she need antibiotics for it !!


----------



## Archangel (28 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			What the heck is Neue Schule tranz lozenge ? does she need antibiotics for it !!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite, you just need a sedative when you go to pay for it!

I also remember amoricaine (I think it was Poudre Armoricaine) magic stuff we used to slap it all over the horse's legs - think IceTight is the closest now. 

Ahh those were the days *drifts off whilst writing cheque for £1,000,000 for a Neue Schule*


----------



## McNally (28 March 2012)

Witney blankets! could never afford one of those, I had to muck out the whole yard almost to pay just for my stable and grazing (i think i was taken for quite a ride tbh!)
My farrier cost about £22 including road nails. We were in a mountainous area and actually needed them. 
Pony slept on straw, ate hay, nuts and sugar beet and was perfectly happy and healthy. Not a supplement in sight.
He was also turned out in a mixed herd of 26 horses and never was there a problem.
 They were out every single day what ever the weather forcast. We did have HUGE fields with streams and foresty bits. It was sometimes quite a job to find said pony!
 Very different to my last (literally my last, never going back to them) livery yard where we had miserable postage stamp size paddocks to be used individually and only when it was bone dry- but not too dry- we need to save grass.


----------



## McNally (28 March 2012)

Adorable Alice- what is the Amouricane you mentioned?

Scrub that ive just seen!- I dont think i realized horses had tendons let alone ones that needed cooling


----------



## Arizahn (28 March 2012)

I bought Hippo a hackamore - haven't ridden in it yet but plan to - that didn't have a bit hobble. I made my own out of plaited baling twine (from my hay) and attached it using two wire loop key holders (the little circle things). Does the job, and doesn't look too bad either.

This thread does make me want to have a clear out mind you...


----------



## xxMozlarxx (28 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I would have been putting a knitting needle down it's throat and retrieving the blanket !!  I still have mine, neatly folded and on the shelf in the tack room, never to be moved again as it will fall to pieces but it has not faded !

I have just realised I do still call the outdoor rugs New Zealands.  I still use leather brushing boots, real sheepskin numnah's, leather 3 fold girths, leather cavesson, leather anti cast roller.  Amouricane, not sure if thats the right spelling, but there will plenty who don't know what it is !

What the heck is Neue Schule tranz lozenge ? does she need antibiotics for it !!
		
Click to expand...

And you claim to be a novice LOL! We didn't use dentists, back people or saddle fitters much either!,


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

I think we need to set up a 'Old happy hackers club'

We could get our old gear out and go for a ride, half hour max,  anything more I need paracetamol and the day off work to get over it.

I will bring the extra tall mounting block for getting on -and off, the port in a flask on the saddle (big one) and one of those seat savers. Proper hunting boots only, not those high cut jobs, they are more appropriate for pole dancers not aged hunting folk.

 No members allowed who use sparkly browbands, coloured saddle cloths or girths, orange rubber reins.  Non of those strap em up,winch them closed nosebands or training aids that make the horse look trussed up like an oven ready chicken..over to you to think of other rules for golden oldie horse keepers.........


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			No members allowed who use sparkly browbands, coloured saddle cloths or girths,
		
Click to expand...

I was right with you up until you said we couldn't use girths.  Now I may be a reasonably balanced rider for my age but I draw the line at that.  As for hacking a full half hour, are you mad?


----------



## CrazyMare (28 March 2012)

I rememeber when strong ponies had a kimblewick or pelham, or if you were able, a double. The first dutch/bubble/continental gag had us puzzling over its use. It hung in the tack room for ages!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I think we need to set up a 'Old happy hackers club'

We could get our old gear out and go for a ride, half hour max,  anything more I need paracetamol and the day off work to get over it.

I will bring the extra tall mounting block for getting on -and off, the port in a flask on the saddle (big one) and one of those seat savers. Proper hunting boots only, not those high cut jobs, they are more appropriate for pole dancers not aged hunting folk.

 No members allowed who use sparkly browbands, coloured saddle cloths or girths, orange rubber reins.  Non of those strap em up,winch them closed nosebands or training aids that make the horse look trussed up like an oven ready chicken..over to you to think of other rules for golden oldie horse keepers.........
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!!  luvvin this! 

We could all dig out our old horrendously coloured nylon reins & matching string/nylon girths; bat-wing breeches & Jacatex lovat-checked hacking jackets. We could get Elf & Safety all worked up by riding in our old velvet hunting caps (my one still fits and looks fantastic), plus nickel bits & stirrup irons - none of this new-fangled stainless steel stuff or "happy mouth" trendy stuff. 

No fancy bits while we're on the subject: only bits allowed would be double bridles, kimblewicks, pelhams, or eggbutt/loose ring snaffles. And every pony attending would have to wear a totally ill fitting saddle complete with a crupper!

Saddles to have serge linings not leather. No teccy cool-down rugs either, it would have to be the good old fashioned "Lavenham" string vest types. 

Footwear to be either as stipulated, i.e. hunting black boots OR joddie boots (not elastic, the ones you have to buckle up) and definately NO chaps!!! 

Also, sorry, no offence!, but no equine dentists, physio's, back experts, or "behavioural experts". Every rider to carry a whip and damn well use it if in doubt!!!  - no touchy-feely stuff permitted.

Everyone to sit the old fashioned "hunting seat" way in the unlikely event that the pace gets beyond an extended walk. 

Oh, and nearly forgot, let the horses go forward naturally and no "collection" unless for the drinks fund at the end!!! 

Oh happy days.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

Te He,  ok you can have a girth, but can only be 3 fold or atherstone.

We could manage half an hour if we had a paracetamol 4 hours before we start and another 2 when we get off.

I still have a lavenham string vest and a puffa jacket.  My jody boots are lace-up, the elastic ones don't keep the 3 times broken ankle in place !

I have yorkshire boots for the horse in my box of tricks, sadly the ties have broken.............next


----------



## Ceris Comet (28 March 2012)

Only horses that need a dozen or so pony club kicks to get them going are allowed. Oh, and grass reins made from baler twine !


----------



## Littlelegs (28 March 2012)

I'm 31 but can I join? I'd like a lively ride tho, i'll be the olden days kid tearing round bareback in a rope halter or leather headcollar & leadrope. Still have my ponys witney blanket in the loft & the red & blue stable rug that was the height of modern to replace the jute one. I've experimented with lots of new ways of doing stuff but found the old way is often the best. I'm also bringing daughter up the same, mean mummy rarely let her ride in a saddle till she was 5. Also all horses to have pulled manes & tails, none of these short cuts. Or synthetic stirrup leathers.


----------



## Archangel (28 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I think we need to set up a 'Old happy hackers club'
		
Click to expand...

You forget, we were just downright tough we used to ride out without...

wait for it...

a MOBILE PHONE


----------



## cally6008 (28 March 2012)

Loving it  I'm 32 so I remember a lot of what you're saying


----------



## Equinus (28 March 2012)

This thread is a blast from the past! At nearer 60 than 50, and after 20 years looking after hunters in the 70s to 90s, and owning my own from the eighties, there are some things here i had forgotten about. Like Yorkshire boots, so simple. Three fold girths, great when kept supple. I still have my very first girth, a balding. The stitching has gone now, but the leather is still good. My first quilted stable rug, not very thick, with matching quilted surcingle. Still got it. That one was for best though, I had a jute rug and leather roller, but not an anti-cast, saw a horse who insisted on rolling damage his back once. Canvas bright green New Zealands with surcingle. Armouricaine powder, used a lot of that with polo ponies...http://www.horsefair.co.uk/product.php?productid=380. I used kaolin on brown paper from a feed sack when I needed a poultice, later I got some re-usable ones, very posh. Made dozens of haynets from baler twine....they were expensive you know. I was the first person (apart from the lady I worked for) to have a French link snaffle for my mare, now tack rooms are full of them.

One thing I can't get the hang of is rubber matting and thin beds. I'm trying!

Think I need a lie down now.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

Kaolin !!! yes, remember putting it in a saucepan of boiling water and the lid blowing off, my mother went potty.


----------



## Merrymoles (28 March 2012)

I'm not coming if I can't have a red or yellow string girth!


----------



## Littlelegs (28 March 2012)

Stitched on exercise bandages, not boots. Daughters pony has a lovely balding girth even now. And if your skint, those awful pig skin orangey brown leathers will be allowed.


----------



## Ceris Comet (28 March 2012)

All manes have to be scissor cut to about two inches.


----------



## russianhorse (28 March 2012)

Ah, yes - this is EXACTLY what i was moaning about to my feed place the other day - the old uncomplicated carefree lifesetyle  I think Ive even still got my New Zealands in the garage lol


Please please please can I join this club


----------



## Ollie's Mum (28 March 2012)

Ooh Jacatex jackets - that's a blast from the past! I really wanted one but my parents could only just afford for me to have lessons never mind a tweed jacket. I had cavalry twill jods with suede knee patches - no stretchy stuff back then. And remember the old riding hats secured with an elastic and with a button on top fastened in with a screw that would have skewered your head if you'd landed on it?!


----------



## MrsMozart (28 March 2012)

Thanks AA!! I've just snorted Coke (as in the Coca Cola type ) all over a nice First Class train table at your post re the Happy Hackers  . Three old men in suits are less than impressed


----------



## Ceris Comet (28 March 2012)

A crane will be made available to lift the compulsory surge lined, musty smelling half ton saddles into position.


----------



## ghostie (28 March 2012)

Hurrah, can I come too  I'm struggling with this new fangled lark - having had a break from ownership for over a decade I've found it's all changed.  My last pony had a new zealand, a jute rug with a roller and a blanket underneath in the winter.  We also had a string sweat rug and a cotton summer sheet for best.  That was it.  

I feel very out of date - my horse apparently requires 10 different rugs and we're no longer meant to use haynets - can't quite get my head around that because if it goes on the floor surely he'll end up eating the shavings that get mixed in!?

My yard seems to think horses need boots for everything - including turnout in tiny individual paddocks?! At a livery meeting the other day I suggested that the horses could be turned out overnight to increase grazing opportunities and everyone looked at me as if I was crazy and were all like 'really, you'd want your horse out over night? With no one to supervise him?!'.  Errrr, yes, as far as I'm aware horses are quite used to being in fields and don't require constant supervision and in the good old days everyone stuck there horses in the field at every available opportunity...... I think they were about ready to stab me when I said that if he was stupid enough to get himself stuck in the very well maintained post and rail fence I had limited sympathy


----------



## Equinus (28 March 2012)

Ghostie Did you also want to put him out NAKED? You know it is far too cold, might rain next week, and a fly might land on him so you need a fly rug at least, and a veil, and probably boots and overreach too!

I can't wait to get mine turned out. There is a lightweight rug waiting if he needs it, ie horizontal rain. I am always first to disrobe and last to rug in winter, though he is not clipped, but hasn't much coat.

And what is this thing with hoods? It seems I am a cruel person because I don't have one to ruin his mane and make him hot if the sun comes out!

I had Jacatex jods with sticky out thighs and joddy boots with a buckle. Thought I was the bees knees.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (28 March 2012)

Life used to be so simple Now everthing has to be so complicatedand mired in Bull***** and Burocracy.


----------



## cally6008 (28 March 2012)

Hoods, blimey horses were lucky to get a slightly higher necked rug at the RS I worked out and then that was only if they were the posh owner/liverys down on the bottom yard. Rest of them had to make do with the old style green New Zealands patched up with plaiting thread (sometimes fixed by yours truly) or with multiple patches on them


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			A crane will be made available to lift the compulsory surge lined, musty smelling half ton saddles into position.
		
Click to expand...

I need to borrow the crane if I am to ride again.  My horse has been in box since last August and prior to that I had him ridden for me as I am too crap to do him justice.  It's been a long while since I hacked out, so I need the crane, a pillow on the saddle, pills for pain and probably vertigo as horse is 17.2, a trampoline to catch me when I get off, a groom to do the horse afterwards as I will be horizontal on a stretcher. Oh, forget a pill - valium for fear control once I am on the horse, better take tissues for possible nosebleed, heights can give you nosebleed you know !  could need tissues to stuff down jeans for padding on seatbones, but then again I am not sure I have seatbones anymore, just a fat axxx, that probably won't fit in the eyewateringly expensive Jaquar saddle my large broken horse wears which does actually weigh half a ton !

Said broken horse has been given the go ahead to start walking at Easter so I would also need a parachute and an ambulance, I fancy he could be a tad glad to be out of the barn after 9 months - or we could go for a fourth pill, ACP for him.  The trouble is at my age am I capable of getting the right pills down the right neck ?


----------



## orionstar (28 March 2012)

I'm laughing my head off at this.  I'm only 36 and had my first loan horse at 14 and kept it at an x riding school down the road owned by a woman who was ancient then! Being my first horse, I took everything she said very seriously, so I do remember oiling chestnuts whenever I went out, sitting for hours on end making haynets from bailer twine and liberally painting newzealands with very toxic waterproofer.  I remember feeding hot bran mashes, and filling milk bottles with treacle and hot water, and strapping the show ponies necks. my first girth was a borrowed string one, and I still have the leather and Jute roller she gave me for breaking - it's still going strong. I still have a borrowed pair of cream breeches that stick out horizontally at the thighs, and I've spend three years trying to stop myself from riding with my feet near the horses shoulder, only to realise a hunting seat really is handy when your WB decides you need flying lessons - my new dressage instructor laughed so much he stopped breathing


----------



## OldNag (28 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I think we need to set up a 'Old happy hackers club'

We could get our old gear out and go for a ride, half hour max,  anything more I need paracetamol and the day off work to get over it.

I will bring the extra tall mounting block for getting on -and off, the port in a flask on the saddle (big one) and one of those seat savers. Proper hunting boots only, not those high cut jobs, they are more appropriate for pole dancers not aged hunting folk.

 No members allowed who use sparkly browbands, coloured saddle cloths or girths, orange rubber reins.  Non of those strap em up,winch them closed nosebands or training aids that make the horse look trussed up like an oven ready chicken..over to you to think of other rules for golden oldie horse keepers.........
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This.  Can I use a string girth please?


----------



## Beausmate (28 March 2012)

Ooh, nostalgia  Plaited reins and Peacock stirrups (without treads), always with the leathers wrapped round a couple of times!  If you didn't have a cavesson, you used a drop, hardly ever saw bits with more than one joint in them and knee rolls on saddles?  Hahaha!  

Canvas New Zealands or Chaskits with those weird spider straps if you were posh, jute rugs with rollers and itchy, grey wool blankets if it was cold.  Melton days rugs if you were posh and cotton summer sheets.  I remember Polywarm rugs coming out, remember the little loop on the top to pass the surcingle through?  Also some weird stuff that seems to have been short lived, like front leg straps on rugs and those training aids that attached to a numnah.  Were they made by Masta?

String girths with knots in them to make them shorter and felt saddle pads.  And in the 80s, the fashion for coloured padded bridles, which usually came with matching rubber reins and bit guards.  Oo, those were the days........


----------



## Beausmate (28 March 2012)

And webbing over girths, forelocks parted in the middle.  And who has cavalletti any more?


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

OldNag said:



			^^^ This.  Can I use a string girth please?
		
Click to expand...

You can, but please make sure you have D rings on your saddle for the flask, because when I have finished my cherry brandy to swill my pills down my neck I will need your port for dutch courage.

Our club is to be called  - Old Farts Trot On.

PaddyMonty - have another painkiller we are going to trot in the half hour we are mounted for !!

We are not going to canter because all those string girths will bust when the horses expand their chests, plus if we take a forward seat  the old jodhs might split and because we are old our underwear must not be on show.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 March 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			LOL!!!  


Everyone to sit the old fashioned "hunting seat" way in the unlikely event that the pace gets beyond an extended walk. 

Oh, and nearly forgot, let the horses go forward naturally and no "collection" unless for the drinks fund at the end!!! 

Oh happy days.
		
Click to expand...


I'll be there!

You'll be able to recognise me by my hair-net and blue/grey tweed hacking jacket.  If it's a bit chilly, I'll have a headscarf (with horses' heads on) under my hat.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

Beausmate said:



			And webbing over girths, forelocks parted in the middle.  And who has cavalletti any more?
		
Click to expand...

JUMP !!!! No, far too dangerous at our age.


----------



## Doncella (28 March 2012)

Ollie's Mum said:



			Ooh Jacatex jackets - that's a blast from the past! I really wanted one but my parents could only just afford for me to have lessons never mind a tweed jacket. I had cavalry twill jods with suede knee patches - no stretchy stuff back then. And remember the old riding hats secured with an elastic and with a button on top fastened in with a screw that would have skewered your head if you'd landed on it?! 

Click to expand...

You appear to be me???!!  Were we all like that in Yorkshire???

Anyone remember plaited nylon reins or just nylon reins which had a habit of either stretching or cutting ones hands to ribbons?


----------



## SillySausage (28 March 2012)

McNally said:



			When it snowed he had an old blanket off my gran
		
Click to expand...

Your poor gran... did she not get cold without her blanket in the snow??


----------



## Maesfen (28 March 2012)

I must join this club too, makes me feel like 'Jill' again!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

SillySausage said:



			Your poor gran... did she not get cold without her blanket in the snow?? 

Click to expand...

Give over !, I've just choked on my ryvita, all the bits have gone under the keys on my lap top !


----------



## Ceris Comet (28 March 2012)

Jill ! Ohh yes !  I was Jill ! Lol


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 March 2012)

AA - we can swap horses if you like. I'll bring that 15.2 funny coloured one for you. He's an angel to hack out. I much prefer a 17 hand plus horse.


----------



## Ollie's Mum (28 March 2012)

Look what I found!







I remember the very ad! I'd forgotten about the plastic riding macs. I remember ordering a waterproof riding cape - it was like a bin bag! When I cantered the whole thing billowed out and flapped behind me and the pony took off like a rocket 

Doncella maybe we're twins lol!

Oh please let me joing the old farts club - I'm quite ancient, I promise I can't manage to get on without a mounting block


----------



## Beausmate (28 March 2012)

Wouldn't half an hour be too long in one of those old saddles?  They were real bum-killers!  These days there are dressage knickers and memory foam seat savers, not hard leather on top of a hard 'spring tree'.


----------



## kirstyl (28 March 2012)

Hang on - I need to find my Jofa hat - do you remember with the padded ear defenders?  And a wax jacket as well as my uniform Puffa.  What happened to Lavenham rugs and Stylo Matchmakers?  And having to soaking sugar beet nuts for 24 hours - by goodness we must have been organised.  My poor horse's under blankets were pink, Granny's cast offs!  One New Zealand, one stable rug, a roller (ooh and a bit of foam to go under roller) and a couple of blankets.  And no rug cleaning services - do it yourself!!


----------



## Beausmate (28 March 2012)

Yeah, Jofa hats.  They were weird!  You couldn't hear a thing with them on, but they were light.  Lots of trekking centres had them.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (28 March 2012)

Now listen..I'm having string girth defo, you must have been rich with your 3 fold leather one, baggy jods...now those are proper jods and cream only please! As for turn out my old horses lived in a field 24/7, remember the vet telling us to take off the new zealands as he saw more problems with horses who wore them than those without. I was glad to oblige those smelly blanket lined things!! 
Bareback jumping classes..remember those wouldn't pass H&S muster these days. Let alone jumping with no reins or stirrups and blindfold
No rubber treads to stirrups, straight bar or single joint only. Snaffle, kimblewick and Pelham.. I still think a kimblewick is a great bit for brakes.


----------



## OldNag (28 March 2012)

Ollie's Mum said:



			Look what I found!







I remember the very ad! I'd forgotten about the plastic riding macs. I remember ordering a waterproof riding cape - it was like a bin bag! When I cantered the whole thing billowed out and flapped behind me and the pony took off like a rocket 

Doncella maybe we're twins lol!

Oh please let me joing the old farts club - I'm quite ancient, I promise I can't manage to get on without a mounting block 

Click to expand...

I had a Pat hat, Pat jodhpur boots, Pat joddies .. and even the yellow headscarf with the horses' heads on... all from Jacatex (we lived very nearby).  I did have a Pat quilted jacket too, I think it was navy (I think that was the only colour they came in).  I remember when the jod boots were new, they were lethal until they'd got broken in, because of the shiny leather soles!


----------



## Ceris Comet (28 March 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Wouldn't half an hour be too long in one of those old saddles?  They were real bum-killers!  These days there are dressage knickers and memory foam seat savers, not hard leather on top of a hard 'spring tree'.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the point we are trying to make !
Oh my god ..stylo Matchmakers !!! I save for months and months for a pair !


----------



## Ollie's Mum (28 March 2012)

Blimey yes, I remember my dad putting some rubber stick on soles on my jodhpur boots before I killed myself in them!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (28 March 2012)

I forgot my wax jacket!!! It bloody stunk!,


----------



## kirstyl (28 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Now listen..I'm having string girth defo, you must have been rich with your 3 fold leather one, baggy jods...now those are proper jods and cream only please! As for turn out my old horses lived in a field 24/7, remember the vet telling us to take off the new zealands as he saw more problems with horses who wore them than those without. I was glad to oblige those smelly blanket lined things!! 
Bareback jumping classes..remember those wouldn't pass H&S muster these days. Let alone jumping with no reins or stirrups and blindfold
No rubber treads to stirrups, straight bar or single joint only. Snaffle, kimblewick and Pelham.. I still think a kimblewick is a great bit for brakes.
		
Click to expand...

I remember doing bareback Chase Me Charlie at college when training for my AI! And lots of gridwork (and not small fences or distances no matter wht size horse you were riding) with no stirrups, reins and eyes shut - eek.  
All the stirrups and bits used to be made of nickel, do you remember?


----------



## SillySausage (28 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Give over !, I've just choked on my ryvita, all the bits have gone under the keys on my lap top !
		
Click to expand...

hahahah you can get compressed gas blower things for that - it's a hazard i'm constantly encountering as i get older...


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

PaddyMonty said:



			AA - we can swap horses if you like. I'll bring that 15.2 funny coloured one for you. He's an angel to hack out. I much prefer a 17 hand plus horse.
		
Click to expand...

I would squash the poor little soul flat.

Have a look at The Event Photographer HOYS 2009, Wednesday, International arena, final judging of middleweight hunters class g26 B.

The nicest pictures of my horse are on page 5, reading left to right pictures number 4,5 and 6.   Then on page 8, pictures 7, 8 and 9.

I bet you can't guess how he is bred, but I think you might just like his type.


----------



## Ceris Comet (28 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			I forgot my wax jacket!!! It bloody stunk!,
		
Click to expand...

I had a long one with tails !.. It made me feel like a " grown up " lol


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2012)

SillySausage said:



			hahahah you can get compressed gas blower things for that - it's a hazard i'm constantly encountering as i get older...
		
Click to expand...

I will make my own compressed gas blower in a bit - I had extra mature cheese and home made pickled onions with the ryvita !!


----------



## kirstyl (28 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			I forgot my wax jacket!!! It bloody stunk!,
		
Click to expand...

They did! But it was an acceptable smell   Just remembered my boot jack for getting off my Loveson rubber boots - now they did smell... despite the amount of talc I put down them


----------



## xxMozlarxx (28 March 2012)

kirstyl said:



			I remember doing bareback Chase Me Charlie at college when training for my AI! And lots of gridwork (and not small fences or distances no matter wht size horse you were riding) with no stirrups, reins and eyes shut - eek.  
All the stirrups and bits used to be made of nickel, do you remember?
		
Click to expand...

Yes nickel..I still have a nickel kimblewick and horses seem to like it!


----------



## Spiritedly (28 March 2012)

kirstyl said:



			They did! But it was an acceptable smell   Just remembered my boot jack for getting off my Loveson rubber boots - now they did smell... despite the amount of talc I put down them
		
Click to expand...

My dad used to drag me all round the room trying to pull mine off   Used to be quite happy to ride bareback and two up on our ponies as well, gallop all round the fields and when one fell they took the other with them, pony then either stood looking or b*****d off depending on whose it was and nary a worry about pony squishing or elf and safety.


----------



## ghostie (28 March 2012)

Equinus said:



			Ghostie Did you also want to put him out NAKED? You know it is far too cold, might rain next week, and a fly might land on him so you need a fly rug at least, and a veil, and probably boots and overreach too!
		
Click to expand...

I most certainly did, he may not have quite grown his clip out, but why on earth he needs a rug to stand in a small paddock for four hours in the sunshine is unclear.  Equally why they insist on overreach and brushing boots (yes really). What do they think he is going to do, pop out for a bit of XC?! They make me feel like the worlds worst horse owner, but I maintain he isn't made of glass!


----------



## veronica22 (28 March 2012)

Please may I join?  I used to have a little games pony.  He was brill but only had one drawback - you had to ask him nicely to stop. We galloped along grass verges, along the disused railway track ( yes the rails and ballast had been taken up), we galloped everywhere -  all the villagers thought what a bold young devil I was.  They didn't realise I couldn't stop.  Riding hat no saddle not for years.  I did have a kineton noseband made for him - still have it,and the serge lined saddle and string girths.  Do I qualify ? please.  I haven't laughed so much in ages


----------



## froglet (29 March 2012)

Can I come please, I promise to sew all my plaits with thread, bone my boots and wear my olive green padded jacket.  Can I ride in my half pannel saddle too.


----------



## Circe (29 March 2012)

I must be really old fashioned. 
My boy has a cotton rug, a wool rug, a wool blanket from the charity shop,  a jute rug and a canvas rug. Any combination of them is enough for him. He doesn't have neck rugs or hoods, I just leave his mane a bit longer.
He doesnt' wear boot, even for jumping. I rely on a 16HH Tb being able to get over the tiny jumps he does without hitting them or himself.
I've still got my wax jacket and body warmer.
Actually, I'm a tight a*** and don't buy anything new unless the old is past repair.
Kx


----------



## ghostie (29 March 2012)

I still have my green puffa jacket.and my full length wax that you poppered round your legs for riding in the rain. Might just dig them out to treat my yard


----------



## xxMozlarxx (29 March 2012)

froglet said:



			Can I come please, I promise to sew all my plaits with thread, bone my boots and wear my olive green padded jacket.  Can I ride in my half pannel saddle too.
		
Click to expand...

Now thats going too far!!


----------



## guido16 (29 March 2012)

Hysterical,

But someone has to consider safety!!!!!   Therefore I will come along and ensure I have my metal hoofpick in my pocket that will impale me if I fall off, and I will bring along 10p, if someone has an accident then I can ride for an hour to find a phonebox and call for help. I may be a while as 10p will allow me to speak on the phone for about 5 minutes.
Bear in mind though, I wont call for an ambulance, I will call my mother who will tell me to stop being so stupid and warn me that if you have have ripped your jodphurs falling off  then you will have to stitch them up, forget the leg broken in 3 parts underneath it!

What do you mean you need a lift home? You can walk the 3 miles home along country roads, through fields and forests like you usually do and be home before dark!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (29 March 2012)

Now that's more like it


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (29 March 2012)

I used the old Chas-kits up until 8 years ago! those heavy great waxed rugs with a seperate strap that clipped onto the fron rings, between the legs and yo ulooped the onto side hoops then between the back legs (not looped between each other!) and clipped on the back rings!!

I use them as picnic rungs now!!


----------



## Peachescream (29 March 2012)

Im only 28 have not laughed so much in ages this whole thread is brill  . Love it.. My horses dont realise there is lap of luxury they still live in the good old days they out 24/7 . We saddle up and have FUN, think thats forgotten alot now. Used to say if we not falling off we not taking enough chances and trying new things, "no pain no gain". please please can i join, I will ride the token naughty pony that tanks off and causes all the horses to go for a mad gallop on a civilized trek .


----------



## Niddlynoo (29 March 2012)

I remember going to my tack shop to p/ex my saddle that I bought. I had saved up the grand total of £18 to put towards a better one. This got me away from serge lined and I got a lovely falcon hawk event (very second hand) and still had money left over for a very lovely red string girth! Of course, saddle was never fitted to pony and we had many years of fun with it!
This thread has made me very nostalgic for the days of only one rug for turnout, jute for indoors (that's if you were posh enough to have stables!) and no one apart from the RS had a ménage!


----------



## YorksG (29 March 2012)

Can I come and play too please? I promise to wear my hair in plaits, sew the mares plaits, carry a hoof pick and ten pence, have boots on that my Dad used to have to pull off for me (rubber ones of course). I will wear my hat with the elastic sewn back on where it had come off due to me twanging it and swinging the hat round by it when it was not on my head  I will have my sarnies in a plastic bag in my pocket and I promise that I will not tell any responsible adult where I am going


----------



## Ceris Comet (29 March 2012)

Only if you hold the reins with one and kick your feet out of the stirrups and bounce along at a spanking trot .


----------



## Ceris Comet (29 March 2012)

One hand !


----------



## Archangel (29 March 2012)

Now I am getting flashbacks 
I used to always put the elastic on my hat back under my hairnet - always impeccably dressed for hacking you know 

Also I had a 'crop' with a loop that went over my wrist  I was 40 at the time  (*snigger* I was 11 )


----------



## YorksG (29 March 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Only if you hold the reins with one and kick your feet out of the stirrups and bounce along at a spanking trot .
		
Click to expand...

Will do  and canter on any and all grass verges!


----------



## Littlelegs (29 March 2012)

I've still got a very heavy landsdown new Zealand, with the leather clip on front leg straps. Only don't use it cos wet it weighs half a ton.


----------



## x-di-x (29 March 2012)

OMG this did bring back memories.  

Good old waxed newzeland rugs (I think I had a masta one) a Chillcheeta stable rug in Blue with red binding (i was posh honest) loveson boots, puffa jackets  and harry hall jods beige of course.   loved my waxed long jacket great for riding in the rain and it kep you warm - it did stink but I got used to that after a while.   I now have a synthetic one (can;t afford a waxed one nowadays) 

Snaffles kimblewicks pelhams - was there any other kind of bits.  Cavaletti's (oh boy did I want some of them)  baler twine grass reins.   Horses turned out in all weathers, mixed herds, big fields.  Westropp over reach boots (the clicky kind - I always wanted a pair).  grooming trays with the waterproof covers not boxes. a dandy, body and water brush a metal curry comb and a hoof pick and metal mane/tail comb was all that was in them.

I loved the summers spend hosing the NZ rugs then painting the waterproofing on them and leaving them to dry - much more cost effective that the ones we have nowadays,  Warm bran mash, pony nuts, sugar beet (soaked for 24hrs) and treacle.   makes me yearn for the good old days and the easier life.

I have to say that once I get my new horse (soon I hope) I AM going back to more traditional ways of horse management, - i.e out in all weathers, rugged when needed not for convenince that sort of thing (not battering horse with a "crop" just because lol).  I personally think that we are spending too much on unnecessary equipment/feeds.  simple is the way forward. 

I remember my RI.  by god she was evil, feet tied to stirrups, which were tied to the string girth, hands tied to reins which were tied to saddle, chasing us and hitting us with said "crop" when we didn't do it right................... those were the days


----------



## Beausmate (29 March 2012)

I've got a pair of flappy Westropps   I've also got a velvet browband, just the bog standard king, none of this poncy rosette malarky!

If the horses come back sweaty, are you going to thatch them and rub them down later with a wisp?  Are you going to get the dirt off the saddle with a 'jockey' (rolled up ball of hair)?


----------



## x-di-x (29 March 2012)

Beausmate said:



			I've got a pair of flappy Westropps   I've also got a velvet browband, just the bog standard king, none of this poncy rosette malarky!

If the horses come back sweaty, are you going to thatch them and rub them down later with a wisp?  Are you going to get the dirt off the saddle with a 'jockey' (rolled up ball of hair)?
		
Click to expand...

Yup,  tbh I have always thatched a horse when wet/sweaty (always had a string vest rug too none of these fancy coolers )  there's just some things you learn that stay with you all your days, 

never got a velvet browband tho but always wanted one your soo lucky and I'm sooo jealous and as for the westropps - send them to me plllllleeeeeeeaaaaaassssseeeeeeee


----------



## xxMozlarxx (29 March 2012)

I have thatched recently and rubbed down..works a treat


----------



## Beausmate (29 March 2012)

Did you chuck an inside-out rug over the top while they were drying off?  Dry horse and warm rug to go on, much more sensible than all these silly coolers and fleeces (not that I have any of course....).

My Westropps are black and blue, so I have matchy matchy when my horse plants me 

My velvet browband is yellow and green, it was right at the back of the shelf in the tack shop, cheap too, probably been there since 1982!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 March 2012)

I want to join in too, I used to wait for a lift for my weekly riding lesson outside our house dressed in yellow poloneck or shirt, fawn jodhpurs, brown jodhpur boots polished with Dubbin and a checked tweed jacket that Mum found in a second hand shop....possibly slightly overdressed but I lived in a haze of Jill and the Radley Riding Club and Janet Must Ride.....

I never remember anything having anything other than a drop noseband and a bit as thick as your forearm with saddles as thin and hard as concrete, probably with baler twine grass reins and a crupper for good measure.

Then I would spend an enjoyable (?) hour either jumping with no stirrups and arms folded, or on one of my less good days, falling off in the indoor school and getting foot stuck in stirrup so I was galloped round and round the school banging off the boarding.......


----------



## Littlelegs (29 March 2012)

Beausmate- I think you are me! I have originally blue westropps, each have a black petal tho from when one got damaged & I couldn't get navy replacements. My 23 yr old still wears hers, they're her signal she's going jumping!


----------



## MrsMozart (29 March 2012)

YorksG said:



			Will do  and canter on any and all grass verges!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes! Cantered on anything that wasn't rock hard 

Johdphur boots - Moss Bros all leather - spend hours polishing the things 

Frist pair of jodhs that were two way stretch! Thought they were the height of fashion and luxury   

My old Ma buying me the best hat on the market - fixed peak and a chin strap complete with chin cup - if I'd come off and landed on the peak it would have broken m'neck for me


----------



## x-di-x (29 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Beausmate- I think you are me! I have originally blue westropps, each have a black petal tho from when one got damaged & I couldn't get navy replacements. My 23 yr old still wears hers, they're her signal she's going jumping!
		
Click to expand...

I'm off to search e-bay and try and find a pair or two of these, just coz I have no horse, I can start buying things now. 

And even tho i'm not out jumping I can put them on for nostalgia's sake and prance round the country side going clickety clack  

(and i'm not joking)


----------



## Beausmate (29 March 2012)

x-di-x said:



			And even tho i'm not out jumping I can put them on for nostalgia's sake and prance round the country side going clickety clack  

(and i'm not joking)
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one   Do you put them on wrists or ankles?

I had the polo neck and tweed jacket too, but rubber boots.  Used to spray them with furniture polish and shine them up.  I had a piece of foam in my hat for ages because it was too big-elf n safety?  Nah.  Remember trotting without stirrups until my boots fell off and having a lesson (outside of course!) in a driving hailstorm.  

No wimps allowed in those days!


----------



## Barnsey (29 March 2012)

Please, Please can I come as well, I still have jute rug complete with patches, but may have to borrow a pony as mine is broken at the moment.

What a fab thread, and brings back some very happy memories


----------



## x-di-x (29 March 2012)

Beausmate said:



			You're not the only one   Do you put them on wrists or ankles?

Click to expand...


oh theres an idea I could get 2 sets and have them on both


----------



## Littlelegs (29 March 2012)

I remember some bright spark deciding we should all put hoof oil on our rubber boots to make them shine. In my defence, I was only about 9 when I agreed it would indeed improve our turnout.


----------



## poppypiebald (29 March 2012)

Oh how I longed for a yellow poloneck sweater!  My mother stitched up a pair of beige cotton trousers to look like jodhpurs; I had a pair of about thirty-hand jodhpur boots that were too large, brown with leather straps and lethally shiny leather soles; a riding hat that gave me a headache from Gamages and a brown nylon crop from Millets.

Dad took me up to London to a shop called Jacatex to get me a hacking jacket when I was 14.  He was totally exasperated because I had to try on nearly every jacket in my size before finding one with sleeves long enough for my arms.  The jacket looked like a loden coloured sack on me, but the sleeves were to my wrist.  Thereafter he nicknamed me skinny ape.

Saddles with no visible pommel or cantle and absolutely no knee rolls, thigh rolls or soft seat; and probably with a woollen lining.  All horses and ponies wore a snaffle and a martingale.  Winter riding on the roads, hour long trots round the back streets and summer riding in the fields - bliss.

So simple then.


----------



## Equinus (29 March 2012)

Anyone remember Greenham New Zealand rugs? I managed to get a couple second hand and thought my mare looked the bees knees in them. They were deep cut olive green canvas rugs with a wool lining. (No tail flap in those days!) But where other rugs were bright green and held on with a sucingle, and stiff as boards, the Greenham moulded to the horse and had three slots on each side of the front for a leather strap, so it fitted your horse's shoulder properly. They never slipped, even without a surcingle, but my, they were heavy!


----------



## Beausmate (29 March 2012)

I remember them.  Chrome leather straps on the front, weighed an absolute ton when they were wet.  But never knew one slip-probably too heavy to move!


----------



## hest (29 March 2012)

I love this thread! 

After a 15 year break from horses I tried to buy a sweat rug on ebay. It took me ages to realise that a 'horse cooler' was the same thing, never mind 'turn-out' rugs and all that malarkey.

I still am the proud owner of:

a green canvas New Zealand rug that rubs all the hair off the pony's shoulders within a day of a wearing it, and weighs more than our Falabella does

a very very mottley and manky jute rug

a white 'crash hat', complete with hard plastic chin guard that you could chew on if you got nervous. I always got called 'egg' at pony club if the silk came off by accident 

a navy and white stripey Lavenham puffa waistcoat (my friend has a blue and red paisely one that she still wears too)

a green wax Barbour which I bought at the House of Fraser in 1986, which is still going strong!

The equestrian world has changed so much since I've been away from it, but I never thought I'd live to see pink horse boxes or Agas.....


----------



## Archangel (29 March 2012)

hest said:



			a white 'crash hat', complete with hard plastic chin guard
		
Click to expand...

Does it take 3 people to lift it onto your head?  I found an old 'lightweight' crash hat in the loft - lightweight?  it was unbelieveably heavy and hideous but it was the 'in' thing to wear in its day.


----------



## x-di-x (29 March 2012)

Lol 

Greenham  NZ rugs rock - they were the ones I was thinking of, but for the life of me couldn't remember their name. 

I am desperate to get another for my new horse - they were great and warm (and you could under-rug if needed) and the horse never got wet underneath and they were ALWAYS dry in the morning regardless of how wet they got.  

Jods only came in three colours, beige, navy and brown. and those jumpers with the pictures on the front that were available 1991?  you got them in pink too with piccies of s/jumping, XC and Dressage I think, I loved mine (navy of course)  

We were only talking about things like this the other night, I remember the local tack shop had those (carr day and martin I think) handy packs of 15  wipes, fly repelant/tack cleaner ones but that would have been about 1994/1995.  everything HAD to be thelwell tooo. 

and showjumping on the telly.  It was much more "fun" in those days the puisannce (spelling I know) used to go much higher, there was much more comedy too/crowd participation. 

Trivia Question:  Can anyone remember the name of the 2 sjers that went round olympia dressed in stockings and suspenders, I remember it being in H&P magazine and remember seeing it on the telly but can't remember who it was.  my friends can remember it to but again can;t recall who. it's really annoying me. 

answers on a postcard........


----------



## hest (29 March 2012)

RebelRebel said:



			Does it take 3 people to lift it onto your head?  I found an old 'lightweight' crash hat in the loft - lightweight?  it was unbelieveably heavy and hideous but it was the 'in' thing to wear in its day.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes it's almost as heavy as a New Zealand!
I took it with me when I went to a riding school for a lesson a couple of years ago and they wouldn't let me ride in it! It didn't reach current health and safety standards. So I had to use one of the stinky riding school ones instead, eeugghh...


----------



## xxMozlarxx (29 March 2012)

NOOOOO!! Jods were ONLY cream . We are talking of the olden days here..


----------



## x-di-x (29 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			NOOOOO!! Jods were ONLY cream . We are talking of the olden days here..
		
Click to expand...

I started riding in 1989 (tho tried to get my mum to take me earlier, had made numerous lesson bookings with stables only for the witch to cancel them  )

by the time I got my first pair of Jods in feb 1990(for my birthday) I got a beige/cream and an Navy pair and I remember my ri had brown ones - but they may have been the harry hall corded breeches now that I think of it, and a pair of green corded breeches too..........

but up until about 2007 I would only EVER were beige/cream jods smart top polished boots,  I never ever wore a  different colour   However, I now have navy, a blue/brown pair, brown and black as well as my customery beige/cream for showing (which I don't do any more). but now I don't really care and usually look as if i've been dragged thru a hedge backwards 

HOYS  used to be at wembley tooo I do remember


----------



## Ollie's Mum (29 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			NOOOOO!! Jods were ONLY cream . We are talking of the olden days here..
		
Click to expand...

Ah but there's olden and there's really olden! Jods in my day were brown cavalry twill with puffed out thighs and suede kneepatches. Cream jods - especially in stretch material were a way off at that point!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (29 March 2012)

That's the olden days I'm talking about, no stretchy material big sticky out thighs, cream/ beige same difference, I'm talking 60s here.


----------



## poppypiebald (29 March 2012)

Who could afford the proper jodhpurs?  I eventually managed to swing a pair by swapping my brand new stretch ones that had that horrible 'below the knee' seam in such a place that it was exactly across my kneecap.  That was the '60's.

I was given a pair of cavalry twill breeches, they too never fitted me - proper ones with buttons at the knee (or just on the knee - it's not easy having long arms and legs you know) and immense 'wings'.  

I stopped wearing jods when I stopped going to riding stables and got my own horse.  I always rode in jeans, and of course no hat.


----------



## LJK (29 March 2012)

Please may I join you all, I promise to wear my Christy Beaufort hat, green long smelly waxed jacket and my long rubber riding boots, oh and string backed gloves. 
I still have the clacky over reach boots (I bought a black set and a white set and alternated the colours so they are stripey!) I will make sure I have my newmarket folding hoofpic in my joddy pocket and 10p for the phone. 
I actually strapped my horse only 2 days ago. I still thatch but I find todays stalks too short to make a proper wisp. 
When we get back from the ride I will boil up some linseed to add to the warm bran mash (forgot some once and it went off - what a stink!). And plain chaff (turning the chaff cutter, what a job!)
I also remember supa barley being the latest word in feed stuffs and using bran to poultice feet. Always having cough paste in your first aid box along with stockholm tar and salt. 
Getting very nostalgic here and wishing I sill had half the confidence now that I had then.


----------



## Ceris Comet (29 March 2012)

When we are all on this hack could we stop at the village shop where one of us will hold all the horses and we can go in and buy loads of sweet and fizzy pop ?!


----------



## connieconvert (29 March 2012)

Please can I join ?  My Christmas list was compiled from the Jacatex catalogue.
I could canter along grass verges again and pretend to jump those little gulleys that were every few yards (not metres).
I won't be late because instead of "poo picking" I shall wait for a sunny day and use the chain harrows instead !
I could wash my grey's tail with a Reckitts Blue Bag in order to be smart.


----------



## MissMistletoe (29 March 2012)

kirstyl said:



			.  And no rug cleaning services - do it yourself!!
		
Click to expand...

Grab a hosepipe, stick finger half over end to replicate a power hose blast, get the yard broom and scrub thoroughly with a little Fairy liquid. Hang to dry over a gate. Job done!.
(And dont forget to oil those buckles!).


----------



## MissMistletoe (29 March 2012)

LJK said:



			I will make sure I have my newmarket folding hoofpic in my joddy pocket and 10p for the phone. 
QUOTE]

Ah yes, that handy little fob pocket, and they still have them on jods today!

You forgot the piece of baling twine, in case pony needs tying up and the polo mint!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LJK (29 March 2012)

MissMistletoe said:





LJK said:



			I will make sure I have my newmarket folding hoofpic in my joddy pocket and 10p for the phone. 
QUOTE]

Ah yes, that handy little fob pocket, and they still have them on jods today!

You forgot the piece of baling twine, in case pony needs tying up and the polo mint!
		
Click to expand...

Oops sorry, will have to find some proper bailing twine though, all our hay is netted these days. I was always a mint imperials kinda gal.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 March 2012)

Ollie's Mum said:



			Ah but there's olden and there's really olden! Jods in my day were brown cavalry twill with puffed out thighs and suede kneepatches. Cream jods - especially in stretch material were a way off at that point! 

Click to expand...

Elephant ear jodhpurs by Harry Hall [as worn by Pat Smyth], with elastic grip waistband to make sure your shirt stayed in place. A red tie with horses heads on, and a school shirt.


----------



## Dirtymare (29 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			That's the olden days I'm talking about, no stretchy material big sticky out thighs, cream/ beige same difference, I'm talking 60s here.
		
Click to expand...

I had some of those - awful things. And riding crops always seemed to be leather bound.
I started riding in the late 60's. I was never lucky enough to own my own pony, but was lucky enough to live near a riding stables (Its still going, but is now just a livery yard).
All my waking hours were spent there if I wasnt in school.
I remember the horrid jute rugs and the green newzealand out door rugs.
And the blacksmith coming and making up shoes from a piece of metal, none of the shoes were pre made.
The riding instructors *always* wore jods, shirt and tie and riding hat.


----------



## soloequestrian (29 March 2012)

Ah, the days of being forced to keep the horse in at night because New Zealand's weren't actually waterproof and took weeks to dry when they did get wet.... and always rubbed patches on the shoulders....

Thank goodness for progress.


----------



## hest (29 March 2012)

LJK said:



			When we get back from the ride I will boil up some linseed to add to the warm bran mash (forgot some once and it went off - what a stink!).
		
Click to expand...

Lol - I still boil my linseed too - none of this micronised stuff from Charnwoods, oh no! 

And of course I measure out my linseed to boil using my trusty Thelwell mug, which is still going strong too


----------



## nic85 (29 March 2012)

I havent laughed so much in ages, I had tears rolling down my face! Brilliant thread.

I may only be 27 (nearly) but I do remember ALOT of what has been mentioned, I also want to show off that i found an original Whitney blanket/rug in my friends house just sitting on a shelf....last year!!! It now belongs to my horse


----------



## Littlelegs (29 March 2012)

Ponies kept in stalls, loose boxes only for hunters & tbs. With a triangular hay rack & manger below, all secured with ball pulley & neck collar.


----------



## hest (29 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Ponies kept in stalls, loose boxes only for hunters & tbs. With a triangular hay rack & manger below, all secured with ball pulley & neck collar.
		
Click to expand...

Triangular hay racks - I'd forgotten those!

Doesn't it make you wonder if, in 50 years from now, HHOers will sit about fondly reminiscing over Anky matchy matchy, diamante headcollars by Katie Price and Tricklenet haynets?

Seems hard to imagine!


----------



## Ollie's Mum (29 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Ponies kept in stalls, loose boxes only for hunters & tbs. With a triangular hay rack & manger below, all secured with ball pulley & neck collar.
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful thread - so many memories! I still have a wooden stall bobbin that I use on the end of a lead rope when my pony's tied up for grooming  I remember falling off with my folding hoof pick in my pocket too - ended up with a black bruised hip but was more bothered that the hoofpick ended up in bits


----------



## Littlelegs (29 March 2012)

I learnt to ride in the mid eighties & a lot of stuff hadn't changed much for years, I'd say a lot of stuff seemed to change at once in the early to mid 90's, for me anyway.


----------



## TicTac (29 March 2012)

When we used to jump off the top of hay stacks. Keep horses out 24/7 in huge meadows with the cows. Boil Barley in the kitchen and stink the place out. Cycle to the yard and back with my saddle over the handlebars. Hack everywhere. No traffic on a sunday...................


----------



## Ceris Comet (29 March 2012)

Yes ! Horse kept with cows ! My riding school was also the local small dairy for the village, about ten cows kept and we had to extract "our" pony for the lesson from amongst the cows. 
Happy days !


----------



## nosenseofdirection (29 March 2012)

I've only returned to horses in the last few years after twenty years off, and was amazed to find that people now put shoes on ponies, and rugs on horses that aten't clipped! 

My poor mare is very hard done by: she is not clipped and only has one turnout rug which she wears if it is minus, goes out every single day, and when she comes in she has a straw bed, eats hay, nuts and, in winter, sugarbeet. I flatly refuse to pay ten quid a bag for chopped up straw and treacle! She seems happy enough! Pretty confident she'd bite me if I approached her with a string girth though! Sadly my velvet hunt cap (with flexible peak) had to be retired as it went mouldy due to being taken off and used as a container for blackberries... (note to younger generation: this is a type of fruit, not a smartphone)!


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2012)

I still have armoricaine powder, and it's still on sale.
S 

http://www.horsefair.co.uk/home.php?cat=58&page=1


----------



## ClassicG&T (29 March 2012)

What are you all talking about?!!! What is a jute rug?
Oh my

Im a 90's child, my pony doesnt even know what cold is!


----------



## vickyb (29 March 2012)

I think I might qualify to join  - I started riding in (gulp) 1959. Way before my pony had the luxury of a jute rug I remember thatching him by cutting open a hessian sack (and I haven't seen one of those for a while) and tying it on/ round him and the straw with baler twine. I think this was either mentioned in the Pony Club manual (blue book) or the Pony Club Guide to Keeping a Pony at Grass (yellow book). These were my bibles. Hessian sack were also useful for bran poultices.


----------



## Doncella (29 March 2012)

Ollie's Mum said:



			Ah but there's olden and there's really olden! Jods in my day were brown cavalry twill with puffed out thighs and suede kneepatches. Cream jods - especially in stretch material were a way off at that point! 

Click to expand...

Here we go again, my first jods were rigid beige cord then I graduated to cavalry twill with the knee patches.
On my landing bannister rests a rigid tree, straight cut, half panel saddle.

The only nosebands were cavesson, drop or for hard pullers kinetons and all bits and stirrup irons were nickel.


----------



## Beausmate (29 March 2012)

If you were wanting to use a gadget to school a horse, you could look no further than the Abbot-Davies Balancing Rein Kit.  Available with either plain or rubber reins.  There seemed to be an ad in H&H each week, expensive piece of kit too.

Does anyone else remember those schooling numnah things?  Think Masta made them but I'm not sure and it's driving me nuts trying to remember what they were called!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 March 2012)

I bought a jute rug from eBay only about 4 years ago. I was gutted when the boy outgrew it.

We thatch sometimes and use straw to wipe them down if they're very wet/sweaty.


----------



## Littlelegs (29 March 2012)

The abbot-davis, lol. Came in its own pe kit style bag. And no-ones horse got ruined by it either. After you'd spent a few hours trying to figure out what went where you put it back in its bag & never managed to untangle it again.
I remember the numnahs, sure they had d-rings on to attach something to but can't remember the name or what they were meant to do.


----------



## Beausmate (30 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			The abbot-davis, lol. Came in its own pe kit style bag. And no-ones horse got ruined by it either. After you'd spent a few hours trying to figure out what went where you put it back in its bag & never managed to untangle it again.
I remember the numnahs, sure they had d-rings on to attach something to but can't remember the name or what they were meant to do.
		
Click to expand...

Think they attached to the bit with something.  Was it called something like a SchoolMasta?

Was a weird idea, but so were front leg straps, neither really caught on!


----------



## Littlelegs (30 March 2012)

That does ring a bell, iirc you could attach it from the girth to the bit & numnah too.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2012)

Well, I think we have alot of ideal members for the Old Farts Trot On Club.

We also have a few younger applicants who wish to join.  I think we should welcome the younger applicants for the following reasons;

1.  They will be able to get on and off their horses unaided, so us proper old 
     members can make them do gates and heave us back onto our horses 
     should we have a un-voluntary dismount.  We can also make them get off
     and help us with our stirrups and girths.  As an older member I cannot 
     reach the girth on my dressage saddle.

2.  They will be safety and first aid trained so they can carry oxygen and 
     plasters for us and electrolytes, leg ice and a magnetic rug for our
     horses.  Lets face it we are going out for a whole half hour, we need
     plenty of assistance.

3.  They probably won't mind putting an oldie on a lead rein if anyone's 
     horse has a fit of jogging or even worse, shies at a wheelie bin.


I am very concerned about the number of string girths that will be making an appearance and I must make the following elf n safety statement;

ANY OLD FART THAT GOES SPLAT BECAUSE THEIR TACK IS NAFF -SERVES YOU RIGHT.

Please can all ladies ensure they are carrying spare tenna lady supplies, we will need them when the string girths bust and we cannot control the level of hysterical laughing.

The venue for the whole half hour Old Farts Trot On Club ride has yet to be decided due to Government ensuring no one can purchase diesel, and as all Old Farts Trot On members are totally law abiding and would not dream of putting red in their trucks, the date will have to remain undecided for sometime.


----------



## Littlelegs (30 March 2012)

I duly promise to help the older members, open gates from my pony, even if I jump it myself first without checking how safe it is, to take aforementioned members horses for a good gallop when required & if my first aid doesn't work to ring my mate with my 10p & an ambulance, in that order. Us younger members won't need transport to the venue, anywhere in the uk is only hacking distance for us.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I duly promise to help the older members, open gates from my pony, even if I jump it myself first without checking how safe it is, to take aforementioned members horses for a good gallop when required & if my first aid doesn't work to ring my mate with my 10p & an ambulance, in that order. Us younger members won't need transport to the venue, anywhere in the uk is only hacking distance for us.
		
Click to expand...

Membership accepted !


----------



## xxMozlarxx (30 March 2012)

I think we should vet all younger members first to check they won't laugh at our tena ladies or p*ss off before checking everyone else is ready...


----------



## Littlelegs (30 March 2012)

I'll pass a 5 stage vetting I promise, don't listen adorable Alice, please don't revoke my membership. I'm very mature, I think mozlar is maybe just menopausel ( sniggers, runs off to tell friends old people leak)


----------



## veronica22 (30 March 2012)

My mother knitted me a yellow jumper from some waterproof yarn called Mariner or something like that. It weighed a ton. And it wasn't waterproof - just oily. I loved it though and wore it for ever.  I had a trial to ride for a lady who had 3 girls to ride for her. She couldn't have kids so took on 3 lucky ones and bought the ponies and took us to shows etc - can you imagine that now. I didn't have a hat so borrowed one for the occasion 4 sizes too big, elastic strap.  The pony took off with me along a bridle path, hat bashing away on my back held only by the elastic which was steadily choking me.  She took me on though - jumble sale bat wing jods and all and I had 4 years with her. Mind you it was 6 days a week - doctors note if you didn't go- we were terrified of her!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (30 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I'll pass a 5 stage vetting I promise, don't listen adorable Alice, please don't revoke my membership. I'm very mature, I think mozlar is maybe just menopausel ( sniggers, runs off to tell friends old people leak)
		
Click to expand...

She's on a 3 day ban ^^^^^^


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 March 2012)

I could'n't afford a nice red worsted waistcoat for hunting, so I knitted one. eeks I must have looked a right prat, and I also had sort of "combinations" by Wolsey to keep me warm, thank goodness I never ended up in A&E.


----------



## maggiehorse (30 March 2012)

bought a tb straight off the track three years ago , we pootle around the lanes , sometimes manage two 20 mtr circles in school and generally mooch around aimlessly as befitting our combined ages , there is one thing though  i strained an unmentionable bit hacking the other day when danny spooked at a turkey in middle of road so grown up  son decided he,d take him for a hack , poor horse has never been mounted from the ground ( i usually climb on water trough then heave myself on with a lot of huffing and puffing ) son duly sprang up on him and trotted smarly from yard , horses face was a picture , so were yard onlookers as son had on shorts, jod boots, hat , no socks and a very rude t shirt displaying half naked buxom woman 


  so ....... he says... can he go on old farts ride???


----------



## SNORKEY (30 March 2012)

Wow this has brought back memories of more simple days! I found an old vulcanite Pelham in a box the other day, don't remember using it, or where it come from, but it looks like an antique! Also I miss my string sweat sheet and just walking into a feed store and only having a few choices.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2012)

maggiehorse said:



			bought a tb straight off the track three years ago , we pootle around the lanes , sometimes manage two 20 mtr circles in school and generally mooch around aimlessly as befitting our combined ages , there is one thing though  i strained an unmentionable bit hacking the other day when danny spooked at a turkey in middle of road so grown up  son decided he,d take him for a hack , poor horse has never been mounted from the ground ( i usually climb on water trough then heave myself on with a lot of huffing and puffing ) son duly sprang up on him and trotted smarly from yard , horses face was a picture , so were yard onlookers as son had on shorts, jod boots, hat , no socks and a very rude t shirt displaying half naked buxom woman 


  so ....... he says... can he go on old farts ride???
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely he can, tell him to leave the top off and roll the shorts even shorter.  The lady members of The Old Farts Trot On Club will come over all hot and bothered, but no worries they are equipped with lots of tenna ladies.


----------



## lillith (30 March 2012)

Hehe, I giggled so much. It did make me feel old though. I started riding when I was 9, the riding school I went to had the classic pony types - small and vicious, small and sleepy, medium and can jump with 'encouragement', medium and cobby, large and sleepy, large and scary. Most of them were hogged every summer only they left a handle on the small ponies so kids could hang on - a tuft half way up. Half the saddles were 10-20 years old and leather, flat, rock hard, no knee rolls and little bumps where the stirrup bars were (though smooth and flat on the bottom and reflocked underneath when necessary - the horses back is important, your @rse will recover ). Nose-bands were cavesson or occasionally drop, bits were straight and vulcanite, single jointed and nickel and either snaffles or pelhams - one pony out of 40 odd did have a french link though. Stirrups had no tread and wrapped leathers for length. Rugs were only for clipped horses in the winter and weighed a ton, we washed them with brooms and hosepipes. Feed was 'nuts', sugar beet or straight barley (and only for the horses, ponies don't get hard feed). Everything got turned out whenever it wasn't being ridden. 

I went on bareback hacks, jumped with no reins, jumped bareback, jumped with no stirrups, learned side saddle, went on beach rides and had an amazing amount of fun and learnt a heck of a lot. The horses and ponies were sound, healthy and solid. I miss that place.

I am only 24.


----------



## majors (30 March 2012)

This is brill, so funny I keep getting flashbacks.  Talking of feeling old, I just realised I qualify for (veteran) in our local x country I am 43!!!!!!!


----------



## Beausmate (30 March 2012)

All you daft old beggars, have you forgotten those red and blue webbing overgirths?  I'm bringing one, no fear of my saddle leaving the horse when my string girth goes snap 

Going to put exercise bandages on my horsey, ones with the tape, obviously.  Might put a pair of porters underneath, think that's what they were called anyway and my lovely flappy Westropps!


----------



## connieconvert (30 March 2012)

Will the horses we hack out on be proper colours like in the olden days?

I don't want to insult anyone by calling their cob a skewbald instead of 'dun and white' or saying piebald instead of overo or tobiano.

I can show myself up anyway without these extra worries.


----------



## Littlelegs (30 March 2012)

I will be wearing the same as beausmate, except I will be using a browband I made myself with velvet ribbon from a market, & a nasty foam filled numnah covered in really cheap squashed furry fluffy stuff. And I will sew on my exercise bandages.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2012)

connieconvert said:



			Will the horses we hack out on be proper colours like in the olden days?

I don't want to insult anyone by calling their cob a skewbald instead of 'dun and white' or saying piebald instead of overo or tobiano.

I can show myself up anyway without these extra worries.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry, all entertainment will come from me and my bay gelding who will not go anywhere near anything that resembles a cow.  

All strange coloured horses will be at the rear.   My poor horse (Selle Francias, never seen a cow until he came to Uk) has never got over having to stand by a Hereford Bull in the grand parade at a County Show.  He lives in prime beef country and still faints if a cow dares to look at him.  He is 19 so I have given up kidding myself he will get over it.

He and I willl have to be lead by 2 younger members of the club, one each side, hope the leaders don't have a funny coloured horse............


----------



## Archangel (30 March 2012)

Oh dear Adorable Alice but *sucks air in between teeth* - Selle Francais  is this a new fangled breed?  What will the Vanners say?  
We can't have any KPWNs or Pre horses, whatever they are. 
You can't look at a Selle Francais, slap your thigh and say "he looks like something I used to hunt before the war" - what ho"


----------



## Littlelegs (30 March 2012)

Mines connie x tb, reasonably oldish breeding & not suprisingly grey, hope that is ok to be at front? We can jog in traditional pony style too if required.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2012)

RebelRebel said:



			Oh dear Adorable Alice but *sucks air in between teeth* - Selle Francais  is this a new fangled breed?  What will the Vanners say?  
We can't have any KPWNs or Pre horses, whatever they are. 
You can't look at a Selle Francais, slap your thigh and say "he looks like something I used to hunt before the war" - what ho"
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, you are right !! ok I will have to dig up my irish hunters and the cob from under the oaks in my paddock to come on the hack.  You see this just shows how us oldies cannot keep up with the modern world.  I searched the country for a good heavyweight hunter when I lost the boys, couldn't find one so had to settle for a foreign git.  This is what the world is coming to !

I will leave him at home, for the best really, he cannot cope with being too hot, too wet, too windy, too cold, you know the type - foreign, he always has his towel out first in the paddock.  The others hate him because he can't speak the lingo.

 I will come on the ID x vanner I have just bred.  I ride at 15st and she is 10 and half months old, very mature in mind and body.  She is only 14.2, (sounds like an advert from Dragon Driving!), so I might have a chance of getting on by myself !   Or I could come on the vanner, mother of the foal, but I would need at least a gallon of pig oil to de-tangle the moose before venturing out in public.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Mines connie x tb, reasonably oldish breeding & not suprisingly grey, hope that is ok to be at front? We can jog in traditional pony style too if required.
		
Click to expand...

JOG - you are having a laugh, I can no longer fit into the sports bra, jogging is totally out of the question.


----------



## YorksG (30 March 2012)

If we are truely returning to old form, please can I be with the other small girls at the back, while the bigger and more sensible girls with their hair in nets, ride at the front? Then we can hold the ponies back a bit on any trots and canter to catch up  We will still be turned out properly though.


----------



## Flummoxed (30 March 2012)

Oh please, please can I join in. I shall be the one in an Aertex shirt , Pony Club tie, hand-me-down tweed hacking jacket and wellington boots (parents wouldn't buy jodhpur boots as I'd grow out of them too quickly). My velvet hat is stuffed with newspaper - as recommended by the shop it was bought from. My riding crop is yellow but I've broken that little loop thing. 

Pony will be sporting a felt saddle with crupper (I haven't told him yet - don't think he'll be too impressed).

This all sounds so jolly hockeysticks!


----------



## fatpiggy (30 March 2012)

Footwear to be either as stipulated, i.e. hunting black boots OR joddie boots (not elastic, the ones you have to buckle up) and definately NO chaps!!! 

OOH someone else who remembers strap and buckle jodhur boots - elastic sided ones were common and you only wore them at home.  Risk taking them in the showring and you would have been asked to leave along with those wearing long boots without garter straps, as incorrectly dressed and a disgrace. Imagine how many shades of purple fits the judges from then would have now if they saw those dressage boots with the fancy tops (I hate them and they stick in the backs of your knees so hopeless for jumping) and cutaway jackets.!!


----------



## Ollie's Mum (30 March 2012)

Will there be someone to go in in front with those that don't want to canter? The rest of us can then all stand in a big huddle and take off like a bomb together  Anyone saying they don't want to canter will of course just be ignored if they end up in our group as they'll be sure to enjoy it when we go 

My friend remembers a sheepskin numnah she had - her mum made it by cutting up her dad's wartime RAF flying jacket!


----------



## Littlelegs (30 March 2012)

Ollies mum- those who are scared to canter will be encouraged to stay behind with false promises about a slow trot. We can then tank off en mass & add to our amusement at them falling off. And I'd like to play the all time health & safety favourites of 'race past the person doing their girth/ stirrups' & 'shove your friend off their pony'


----------



## Ollie's Mum (30 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Ollies mum- those who are scared to canter will be encouraged to stay behind with false promises about a slow trot. We can then tank off en mass & add to our amusement at them falling off.
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit! Anyone who cries will be laughed at


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (30 March 2012)

I have just found my old gear my Romika rubber riding boots (far pre date stylo matchmakers) have just been polished with mr sheen my caldene jodphurs,       (definitely non stretch and have to be peeled off wet after hunting) they are now a litttle moth eaten as is my Hebden Cord jacket and pony club tie is showing severe signs of wear if it turns out to very wet which i hope it isnt as the rain always seems to get down inside my rubber riding boots I have my rubberised cotton Riding Mac in putty colour. The kettle is now boiling so I can steam my hat so I should soon be ready to join in the fun,once I have found my millar gloves (string) and old jumping whip provided my knees dont finally seize up or my back goes


----------



## sykokat (30 March 2012)

Loving this thread! In my mid 40's and did my AI at Millfields under the eagle eye of the formidable Ann Hammond. We made our own hay nets from baler twine. Each net was weighed for EVERY horse. No hard feeds on a sunday. Jute rugs and NZ rugs were all the yard had. Chopped our own chaff with what I can only describe as an antique piece of kit with a large wheel that had to be turned, at speed, for a considerable ammount of time, whilst another person pushed the hay tightly down the shoot. Hand sliced bucket loads of carrots. All the horses and ponies had oats and chaff. Tack cleaned EVERY time it was used and HAD to be hung up 'dressed'. Hairnets, white shirts and a navy tie was worn at all times. Hoof oil was mixed with engine oil from the tractor to make it last longer.Blimey! The list is endless!!!!! Snaffled and cavesson nosebands were used on all of the horses and ponies. Martingales, flash and drop nosebands were only worn when the horses were competing. Hard work but fun times. Makes it a breeze nowadays!!


----------



## debsg (30 March 2012)

I still have my mum's old Pony Club tie and badge which she used in the fifties and I used in the late sixties and seventies. I used to clean my tack with this awful yellow saddle soap that blocked the holes in your bridle. Thanked the Lord when glycerine soap arrived! Polished bits and stirrups with Duraglit.
Do you remember those bright orange overreach boots that you pulled on and off, skinning your knuckles every time? Leather and felt brushing boots, exercise bandages with gamgee underneath. Feeding oats, bran and chaff. Always wearing a hairnet under your hat, even for hacking. Quilted fitted waistcoats, worn with shirt and tie. Think they were 'Husky'?? Pony magazine in black and white, mag had a green banner on the front.
Show classes divided by height and age, so you had 12.2 and under,13.2, 14.2, then horse classes, ponies were ridden by under 16's. All local shows had Gymkhana classes.
HOYS and Royal International were at Wembley, show jumping was on BBC1 at 9.25 every night for the week, you knew all the horses and riders, horses had one decipherable name! Dear old Dorian Williams, then Raymond Brooks-Ward commentated.
Harvey Smith and David Broome dressed up as women, with Nick Skelton as a baby in a pram (with nappy and dummy  )
Please can I join the club? I'm 53 next month, still pretty mobile though! Need a mounting block to get on but still enjoy careering round the countryside and jumping. I can provide an unlimited supply of incontinance pads (I work in a nursing home  )
PS Jasmine has two velvet browbands, I love them


----------



## TART (30 March 2012)

Can I join in please??? Ive laughed and laughed until.... (well it's probably best I don't go into to too many details) I had some Jacotex clothing (second handonly though), a super string girth, a saddle that had a seat and 'nowt' else and a yellow hand knitted jumper 'saved for pony club use only'. We used to hack 6 miles to a gymkhana then 6 miles back home again and if we ever needed 'proper' transport we went in a cattle wagon - 8 ponies with just a bar in between them and all us 'kiddies' in the back too!!! and you know what there wasn't a travel boot in sight and I can't remember a single injury!!!! Oh my those were the days - anybody brave enough to post a black n white photo - I will if u do!!!!


----------



## kirstyl (30 March 2012)

Beausmate said:



			All you daft old beggars, have you forgotten those red and blue webbing overgirths?  I'm bringing one, no fear of my saddle leaving the horse when my string girth goes snap 

Going to put exercise bandages on my horsey, ones with the tape, obviously.  Might put a pair of porters underneath, think that's what they were called anyway and my lovely flappy Westropps! 

Click to expand...

Goodness - we'll be twins for I too have an overgirth (i fact I have two!), two set of Stubben exercise bandages and a pair of Porter polystyrene boots and loads of gamgee to go under topped off by my blue Westropps.  Who's jealous?!!


----------



## Beausmate (31 March 2012)

I've got a proper, sensible looking (alas not acting!) big thoroughbred gelding in a perfectly old-fashioned shade of National Hunt Bay, tiny tiny bit of white on his head and that's it.  None of this common skewbald stuff 

kirstyl, what colour bandages have you got?


----------



## Beausmate (31 March 2012)

What happened to gymkhanas?  Everything these days is a show, maybe with mounted games of some sort.  Proper gymkhana, even one that went with a village fete complete with coconut shy and tombola, when did they go?  Where did they go?  Nice, happy, simple fun.  Seems pretty rare these days.

Right ladies, we need to organise a 'proper' gymkhana in a 'Jill'/Pullein-Thompson sisters style.  Who's in?


----------



## Alyth (31 March 2012)

debsg said:



			I still have my mum's old Pony Club tie and badge which she used in the fifties and I used in the late sixties and seventies. I used to clean my tack with this awful yellow saddle soap that blocked the holes in your bridle. Thanked the Lord when glycerine soap arrived! Polished bits and stirrups with Duraglit.
Do you remember those bright orange overreach boots that you pulled on and off, skinning your knuckles every time? Leather and felt brushing boots, exercise bandages with gamgee underneath. Feeding oats, bran and chaff. Always wearing a hairnet under your hat, even for hacking. Quilted fitted waistcoats, worn with shirt and tie. Think they were 'Husky'?? Pony magazine in black and white, mag had a green banner on the front.
Show classes divided by height and age, so you had 12.2 and under,13.2, 14.2, then horse classes, ponies were ridden by under 16's. All local shows had Gymkhana classes.
HOYS and Royal International were at Wembley, show jumping was on BBC1 at 9.25 every night for the week, you knew all the horses and riders, horses had one decipherable name! Dear old Dorian Williams, then Raymond Brooks-Ward commentated.
Harvey Smith and David Broome dressed up as women, with Nick Skelton as a baby in a pram (with nappy and dummy  )
Please can I join the club? I'm 53 next month, still pretty mobile though! Need a mounting block to get on but still enjoy careering round the countryside and jumping. I can provide an unlimited supply of incontinance pads (I work in a nursing home  )
PS Jasmine has two velvet browbands, I love them 

Click to expand...

LOL  Never mind your mums - I still have MY pony club badge with its circle of blue felt underneath, showing I passed my A certificate!!!  And I can still get into the jacket even if I can't wear the jods!!!  I am very very proud of that badge and felt!!!  Achieved in 1960!!!  And I still have ponies, and I still ride.  In fact I am hoping to retire (well past official age!) soon and spend time getting fit for some endurance rides - only low distances, I'm not aiming for World Champs nowadays!!!


----------



## xxMozlarxx (31 March 2012)

Skewbalds and piebalds????? Common my dear common!


----------



## Alyth (31 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Skewbalds and piebalds????? Common my dear common! 

Click to expand...

I cannot understand the modern terminology - pintos?  Now is that black and white of black, brown and white?


----------



## veronica22 (31 March 2012)

We could start a Woodstock type gymkhana - Old Farts Unite - coming together from all parts of The Commonwealth.  It would have to be on Midsummer day to give us all time to hack there.  Suggested venue ?  How about schedule ( pronounced shed-ule not sked -ule)  Starting with flag race 'cos it was my favourite ( only one flag tho' else we could spend the whole day on one event).  We could make it a week long thing like PC camp with picket lines and tents - the imagination runs wild ,,,,,,,


----------



## Alyth (31 March 2012)

veronica22 said:



			We could start a Woodstock type gymkhana - Old Farts Unite - coming together from all parts of The Commonwealth.  It would have to be on Midsummer day to give us all time to hack there.  Suggested venue ?  How about schedule ( pronounced shed-ule not sked -ule)  Starting with flag race 'cos it was my favourite ( only one flag tho' else we could spend the whole day on one event).  We could make it a week long thing like PC camp with picket lines and tents - the imagination runs wild ,,,,,,,


Click to expand...

LOL  Great idea but I can't hack "over water"!!!    Don't foreget the "thread the needle" race,  the only reason my brother got into the final was because they put all the boys into one heat!!!  He was about 3 minutes behind the girls!!!  I can't remember the distance, but we used to hack from between Wilmington and Offwell to Sidford for Pony Club rallies and hack home afterwards....across the common....would that have been 10 or so miles?  Then hacked home afterwards...wonderful days.


----------



## Zerotolerance (31 March 2012)

Ooh, I'd love to join in. Promise to bring my Cleveland Bay x, who I'll have brushed with bass bristle wooden backed dandy brush, then strapped for hours to get his coat gleaming, and thoroughly wisped with the straw wisp I spent hours hand crafting myself. I'll sew some plaits in, if only I can remember whether it's an odd or even number you're meant to have along the neck!  I'll feed him bran, home cut chaff with oats and maize beforehand. (nuts weren't invented until I was 18). I will have brought him in from the barbed wire fenced field the night before and dragged his 10 ton soaking wet green canvas, wool lined NZ rug off, then thatched him with straw under his upside down jute rug. Once he's dry, he'll have witney blanket, folded back over the now right way up jute, with leather roller holding all in place. (Or if the weathers anything above freezing he won't be wearing rugs anyway.) Overnight, he'll be in his 15' square stable, with cobbled floor and proper drainage, with its built in stone manger, eating hay from a jute hay net. I will have spent ages sweeping the cobbled yard outside with a 12" bass broom with long rock hard bristles that are nigh on impossible to get in between the cobbles - but every strand of hay or straw will be removed!
I will drive to the rendevous point in an ancient petrol Bedford (B reg - First time round!) with no syncromesh on the gears, double de-clutching all the way.Pretty much entire lorry made of wood, to make it extra heavy- and no such thing as power steering.
I promise to wear my mushroom coloured cavalry tweed jods from Moss Bros, maybe the ones with reinforcement in the bat wings to keep them sticking out, with a yellow hand knitted polo neck jumper, Bernard Weatherill tweed hacking jacket and probably just a headscarf if we're only hacking. Oh and a pair of Millars thick knitted cotton gloves. Hunting boots with garter strap to keep my breeches from riding up. I will bring an oh so practical white gabardine riding
mac, also Moss Bros, in case it rains. Won't bother with the hoof pick - there's sure to be a boy scout around if my horse gets a stone in his foot!
Horse will wear a totally plain snaffle bridle with flat cavesson noseband, rock hard Barnsby saddle with absolutely no knee rolls and probably no numnah at all. Oh and with a 3 fold girth- of course I will have prepared it overnight by
putting oil soaked pieces of towelling in the folds. I doubt he'll wear boots, with 10 inches of bone his legs can look after themselves.
Be warned, though, he won't have been wormed, as we didn't have such a thing then, other then by a drench given by your vet.  However, there was no need as fields were not overgrazed and were regularly rotated and chain 
harrowed. I can vaguely remember the first wormer that came in a little pot - think it was called Multiwormer. Oh and he wouldn't have had flu jabs either - just tetanus.
Anyway, you'll be able to spot me - I'll be the one with arms like a weightlifter, from all that grooming, yard sweeping and lorry driving..


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (31 March 2012)

I say girls, watch this....

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/cart-horse-derby/query/gymkhana

Such fun!


----------



## Lyle (31 March 2012)

I'm LOVING this thread! I'm only 22, but grew up reading the 'Jill' books, and I basically learnt to ride from my Mum's pony book 'ponies and riding in pictures' given to her in 1969. I really think I've grown up in the wrong era! Everything just seemed so wholesome back in the day. Some people think I'm a little oldy worldly, I don't like taking short cuts or being slapdash with my horses, I just can't imagine taking a horse anywhere un-groomed and with uncleaned tack. My horse is always immaculate when hacking out (even schooling!), no mud, mane and tail brushed out and hooves oiled. I'm fanatical about cleaning and polishing tack, and my horses get chaff, oats and barley  My first pony was wore a pelham when jumping until I learnt to ride her, then back to a thick single jointed snaffle with a cavesson. Oh and my galloway had the nicest Lavenham stable rug, complete with the nice big surcingle, given to me by my aunty. 

I was lucky I had a great childhood during the 90's, weekends were spent careering around the country side, getting into the local primary school and jumping picnic tables and play equipment  I had about 50c to make a phone call if someone fell off, to call not an ambulance but Mum!


----------



## sakaspuds (31 March 2012)

He he he!
Didnt know old people could be so funny!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 March 2012)

sakaspuds said:



			He he he!
Didnt know old people could be so funny!

Click to expand...

Bloody cheek !!! te he, I will have you know us old folk can also still move quickly if required.

I have just moved at the speed of light to avoid being marmalised by my big horse who has been in box for 8 months, he has just lost the plot and gone berserk, I was like sxxxx of a shovel out of that box.

My comment to the bright spark who wants The Farts to gymkhana, how the feek do you expect me and my learned fellow members of The Old Farts Trot On Club, to vault on and off our 17.2h hunters ?  I can't vault on or off the stool I stand on the plait the said horse !


----------



## xxMozlarxx (31 March 2012)

Alyth said:



			I cannot understand the modern terminology - pintos?  Now is that black and white of black, brown and white?
		
Click to expand...

Gypsy horses my dear x


----------



## Littlelegs (31 March 2012)

I want to do the gymkhana! The old farts trot on club could sit on those eternally collapsing 3 leg stools & mutter about 'how we didn't cry if our leg fell off in my day' & 'egg & spoon race cancelled due to rationing'


----------



## Maesfen (31 March 2012)

Please keep this coming, it's magical and Alyth, you would be one of the heroes I looked up to with your 'bit of felt', used to get taught by an 'A holder', she was brilliant, I aspired to be able to do as much as she did as well as she did but never sure if it quite came off!


----------



## palomino_pony (31 March 2012)

As I'm only 30 I seem a bit young for this but I do remember lots of this stuff. I read all my mums Jill books, and ginny books. Ponies had NZ rugs but wow- I had a new Rambo - the green and red one. I wasn't allowed boots for the pony or a posh show rug. I hated those awful rubber aigle riding boots and had 'muckers' when they came out. I had a hat with elastic and a harness and chin strap that went over the top of the hat. White reins, blue bit guards, red saddle cloth, red white n blue velvet brow band. Didn't go to a show or hunting without plaiting up with thread! Tie your own stocks. I do use a serge lined saddle now in fact all my saddle are, but they are new types, and my mare in convinced she will dissolve in rain with no rug! ;-)


----------



## xxMozlarxx (31 March 2012)

To be fair..at 30 you would/ should remember quite a bit of the old stuff, it's only the last decade or so the horsey world has become so commercialised.
Pony club still do those bits ofmfelt don't they, the youngest daughter certainly had them sweety..


----------



## palomino_pony (31 March 2012)

Yes I got my b test felt and see lots of pc kids with their felt on. And you didn't hunt without putting tails up. I had my pony at a hunt yard. This meant I had to have at least 3 Tuesday's off school per season to do gates. ( age 13 on my own!) hunters were turned away in a field down the roads and fittened with proper walking out on the roads. Horse and pony magazine every fortnight! I had a stinky John partridge wax jacket too, and show jackets handed down from a customer of my father's.


----------



## Ollie's Mum (31 March 2012)

I'm a bit worried about some of the gymkhana stuff with my arthritic knees but I reckon I'll be up against people much the same, maimed with untreated riding injuries since it would have been a sign of weakness to admit to a broken bone or three.

I remember my riding teacher's disgust at our lack of suppleness - she reckoned that when she was a teenager she could snatch up a hankie from the ground at canter from her 15.2hh. We were all threatened with having our saddles removed for lessons unless we bucked our ideas up


----------



## Littlelegs (31 March 2012)

I'm only 31 & remember loads of this stuff. A lot of 60's & 70's stuff was still around on yards when I started mid eighties, & certainly a lot of secondhand books I had covered stuff that was older practice, & many older owners still did similar things to what they had in the past. A lot of old ponys even in the early 90's still had tack from the 70's.


----------



## connieconvert (31 March 2012)

YorksG said:



			If we are truely returning to old form, please can I be with the other small girls at the back, while the bigger and more sensible girls with their hair in nets, ride at the front? Then we can hold the ponies back a bit on any trots and canter to catch up  We will still be turned out properly though. 

Click to expand...

Brilliant !
Thanks for reminding me about the holding back and then cantering.

Love this thread.


----------



## hest (31 March 2012)

debsg said:



			I still have my mum's old Pony Club tie and badge which she used in the fifties and I used in the late sixties and seventies. I used to clean my tack with this awful yellow saddle soap that blocked the holes in your bridle. Thanked the Lord when glycerine soap arrived! )
		
Click to expand...

LOL the yellow saddle soap!! How could I forget. I think it was a Carr Day and Martin one and the lid was always a real sod to get off. It smelled really rank and was extra squidgy if it was hot. I always used to use one of my mother's baking skewers to clear the holes in my tack. Later on my mum practically remortgaged our house in order to buy us some Stubben glycerine saddle soap. We thought we were the bees knees using Stubben!

I have also just remembered building straw tunnels through the stacks in the barn. They were so dangerous but the most enormous fun. Particularly good with a right angled 'turn and drop' as you crawled through the tunnel. You could either build your own up near the top level or ask whoever was mechanically stacking the bales to 'build' a tunnel as they stacked the bales right through the middle. It all makes me fell slightly ill thinking about it now. And I would have a blue FIT if I thought any of my children got up to that sort of thing now. In fact I'm amazed I'm still alive!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 March 2012)

I was only going to bring sixpence for the GPO telephone box - can I still come?  I had a yellow hairy polo neck jumper (itched like hell) with woven balloon jods.  I'd forgotten about the elastic hat band under the hairnet.  I also used to wear a scarf under my hat a bit like the Queen I think!

For the younger ones to join us I think they have to translate the Jacatex ad into "new money"  He he.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 March 2012)

If you put the old yellow saddle soap in a saucepan and melted in down and then added some milk your tack would come up very shiny, ideal for hunting boots.


----------



## connieconvert (31 March 2012)

Hope I am not the only one riding with a red bottom from putting Ko-cha-line on the seat of my saddle!


----------



## sykokat (31 March 2012)

Derri Boots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I forgot Derri Boots!! Anyone remember them?? The first 'wellie' with an insulated lining and laces in the cuff round the top! The boots that were supposed to keep your feet warm and toastie in the coldest of weather,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they were nylon inside, which meant that ya feet sweated more thus becoming hypothermic!!!!! P.s, I do actually still have a string girth, a new one mind you!


----------



## FairyLights (31 March 2012)

PLEEEEEEEZE can I join? I have a chaff cutter! You are all welcome to come and use it. You'll have arms like weight -lifters. My horses arnt rugged and I bed them on deep barley straw beds and have triangular hay racks too.I have leather headcollars. I feed oats bran and sugarbeet as well as soft old pasture meadow hay made with our own small baler and 1969 tractor. I dont have a menage.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (31 March 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			PLEEEEEEEZE can I join? I have a chaff cutter! You are all welcome to come and use it. You'll have arms like weight -lifters. My horses arnt rugged and I bed them on deep barley straw beds and have triangular hay racks too.I have leather headcollars. I feed oats bran and sugarbeet as well as soft old pasture meadow hay made with our own small baler and 1969 tractor. I dont have a menage.
		
Click to expand...

A chaff cutter , you're definitely in!,


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 March 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			PLEEEEEEEZE can I join? I have a chaff cutter! You are all welcome to come and use it. You'll have arms like weight -lifters. My horses arnt rugged and I bed them on deep barley straw beds and have triangular hay racks too.I have leather headcollars. I feed oats bran and sugarbeet as well as soft old pasture meadow hay made with our own small baler and 1969 tractor. I dont have a menage.
		
Click to expand...

You can be our CEO, a chaff cutter.........wow, I have to have a lie down.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (31 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			You can be our CEO, a chaff cutter.........wow, I have to have a lie down.
		
Click to expand...

I know...impressive eh?


----------



## FairyLights (31 March 2012)

Hurray, I'm a member! Line up to start the Q for virtual chaff cutting. No nned to go the gym; save a fortune in fees;arms like Amazons;rollup! roll up!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 March 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			Hurray, I'm a member! Line up to start the Q for virtual chaff cutting. No nned to go the gym; save a fortune in fees;arms like Amazons;rollup! roll up!
		
Click to expand...

I have an idea, I have a vanner mare broken to harness, we could tie her to a handle on the chaff cutter, put a pole from the roller up her neck and through her ears with a carrot on a piece of string that she can't quite reach, she would then walk in a small circle for ever and cut enough chaff for all of us.

We can all watch her whilst we drink a nice bottle of bulmers.


----------



## FairyLights (31 March 2012)

LOL


----------



## xxMozlarxx (31 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have an idea, I have a vanner mare broken to harness, we could tie her to a handle on the chaff cutter, put a pole from the roller up her neck and through her ears with a carrot on a piece of string that she can't quite reach, she would then walk in a small circle for ever and cut enough chaff for all of us.

We can all watch her whilst we drink a nice bottle of bulmers.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather have woodpecker


----------



## YorksG (31 March 2012)

and we can share a packet of players No.6  but god help us if our mums find out


----------



## Littlelegs (31 March 2012)

Derri boots, not sure I remember the name but I do remember some navy ones with yellow tops when I was little that had the string.
I've got a v old thelwell book, containing strapping, drenches etc. Brought it home how much things have changed when I had to explain a lot of the terms in it to daughter. Same with the Jill books.
Does anyone remember the cam mail  order catalogue?


----------



## criso (31 March 2012)

Loving this thread



xxMozlarxx said:



			Skewbalds and piebalds????? Common my dear common! 

Click to expand...

I remember being at pony club camp with my first pony, 13.2 skewbald gypsy cob (bought because that was the cheapest type of pony you could get) and she had her head over the stable door .  Instructor walked past, looked over they door and said  "oh it's coloured" in a dismissive way.

Can I bring my bay tb (not a white hair on him) he wears a drop and gets fed bran though I was very disappointed that it came in a paper bag not a hessian sack these days.


----------



## veronica22 (31 March 2012)

I have three of the Pat Smythe Jump for Joy series - and several of the Three Jays. (think there were only three of them).  Haven't read them for ages, must look them out tomorrow.  Loved the vid of the gymkhana - I was the poor sod who dropped the spud, or couldn't get back on. They had musical hats as the veterans race at the end and I hated it because Mrs Clarke who owned the ponies let this 15 stone male friend of hers ride 'my' 13.2. They always won but she came back lathered and I cried.


----------



## Beausmate (31 March 2012)

I remember the CAM catalogue.  It had everything in it from hoof picks, to stables to jumps.  Used to spend ages looking through it, picking out all the stuff I'd get if I had a pony.  Then Derby House (I think) bought them out and it was never the same.


----------



## Littlelegs (31 March 2012)

I used to plan imaginary stable yards I would build when I was older from it. Can't remember what happened to it.


----------



## Beausmate (31 March 2012)

They were bought out.  Might have been by Olney actually.  Must have been some time ago now.  Catalogues just aren't the same anymore. Soon I expect, they'll all be gone, replaced by a myriad more online tack shops. 

Just not the same....... *sniff*


----------



## xxMozlarxx (31 March 2012)

YorksG said:



			and we can share a packet of players No.6  but god help us if our mums find out 

Click to expand...

10 No6 and a box of matches!!! There goes dinner money for the week!


----------



## cassie summers (1 April 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			I think we should vet all younger members first to check they won't laugh at our tena ladies or p*ss off before checking everyone else is ready...
		
Click to expand...

haha tena ladies you must be rich i cant afford them i started riding in 1968 remember hitching a lift to the stables as the buses didnt run on a sunday and i was only about 11  remember helping at the stables all day just so i could get a ride even if it was just for 20 mins they so were the best days remember 1976 i was 15 then it was so hot we rode along the beach it was great no worries at all my mum taking me to get kitted out at the harry hall shop the feed use to come in proper sacks which we cut up to make bran poultices boiling the linseed,no suppliments never had the problems we have with horses these days one saddle fitted all no back people no dentists use to take the horses to the blacksmiths forge he never came to us and horse and ponies lived forever yes the very good old days


----------



## cassie summers (1 April 2012)

oh and my grandad saving his embassy fag coupons and getting me a grooming kit he must of smoked 100 a day to get that many coupons lol


----------



## TheoryX1 (1 April 2012)

Oh immsomnia, this thread has kept me awake, just laughing at the memories it brings back.  Does anyone remember having one of those browbands with velvet triangles all over them, or for day to day stuff, plastic triangles?  I utterly coveted my Caldene leaflet, and then my Saddlemaster one, I sat and just looked at them and longed for my mum to buy me some.  However, I did have a yellow ribbed polo neck jumper, cream jodphurs, Harry Hall long rubber boots, yellow string gloves, a lovely riding hat with blue and red silk lining which you could pull away to see the cork lining.  However, my pride and joy were my two riding jackets - a black one with bright red silk lining and a tweed one - made by my clever mum.  Heated conversations with friends on who is the most horsey.

I remember hot days at gymkhanas, musical statues, apple bobbing, bending etc.  Lunchtimes at the stables sitting in an old trailer, where we wrote our favourite horses names all over the walls and got told off from the riding school owner.  Best of all though, riding the ponies to their grazing, which was a 20 minute hack away on busy main roads bareback and with a headcollar on.  Happy days.


----------



## FairyLights (1 April 2012)

Triangles! yes me, my pony's were blue and white plastic triangles. I later bought a posh velvet triangle browand for going to the local shows with,, I think it was red. 
In ye olden days telly had good progs,like White Horses in the school holidays
On White Horses ,let me ride away........................


----------



## Alyth (1 April 2012)

LOL  The books I read were by the Pullein-Thompson sisters....and Monica ?....and the American "Flicka" series, which I still have!!  I lent my Thelwell books to someone and they are lost and gone forever!!!  I never did manage to get a "triangular" browband!!  But I still have parts of the double bridle I got for Christmas the year I was 16!!!  Still using all the leather parts but not the bits....I ride bitless nowadays!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 April 2012)

I can remember those plastic browbands, but the comment about hacking to the farrier made me remember doing that.

He lived in a small town and shod the horses in the back garden.  When he finished he always oiled the feet before sending us on our way.  I am struggling to remember the cost but £6.00 old pounds is somewhere near.

There is a Tesco built on that forge today.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (1 April 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			Triangles! yes me, my pony's were blue and white plastic triangles. I later bought a posh velvet triangle browand for going to the local shows with,, I think it was red. 
In ye olden days telly had good progs,like White Horses in the school holidays
On White Horses ,let me ride away........................
		
Click to expand...

Yes I remember the brow bands...our first bling?? White horses..that took me straight back there! We could write a book with this thread.


----------



## connieconvert (1 April 2012)

When I couldn't be at the real stables I used to spend hours playing with my Britains show jumping set, model stables and horses.
I owned every piece they ever sold.
When Hickstead started up I wrote to Britains and suggested that they made model banks and a 'Cornishman' jump.  I received a lovely letter back and lots of tiny saddles and bridles.
Later in life I was grooming at Hickstead when Eddie Macken won again and Boomerang's owners presented the horse to him to keep.


----------



## Irishdan (1 April 2012)

Loving this thread  So many memories.  Does anyone have any pics of the old green NZ rugs??  Did anyone have the Anna and Happytime/Pete and Sundance dolls and horses?? They were fab and you could collect a whole wardrobe of clothes and rugs for different events.  Spent hours playing with them


----------



## McNally (1 April 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			When we are all on this hack could we stop at the village shop where one of us will hold all the horses and we can go in and buy loads of sweet and fizzy pop ?!
		
Click to expand...

YES!!! and the people we slightly hold up driving past will smile and wave instead of stick their fingers up and shout about horses not being on the roads


----------



## cally6008 (1 April 2012)

Irishdan said:



			Loving this thread  So many memories.  Does anyone have any pics of the old green NZ rugs??
		
Click to expand...

Yep, need to scan them on to computer first though


----------



## Littlelegs (1 April 2012)

I'd just like to share that the hanging back in order to catch up in a mad canter, doesn't seem to be generational at all. We rode out today with friends who have a 10yr old, who was rather too keen on walk for my 7 yr olds liking. As I've never done anything like it with her, I did actually believe her when she said she was stopping to roll her sleeves up. Wasn't I a proud mummy when her & pony bombed across field to catch up! Then proceeded to do same thing everywhere she thought trot or canter was called for.


----------



## Ollie's Mum (1 April 2012)

cassie summers said:



			oh and my grandad saving his embassy fag coupons and getting me a grooming kit he must of smoked 100 a day to get that many coupons lol
		
Click to expand...


Hang on whilst I wipe away the mouthful of tea I've just sprayed on my screen!


----------



## Mince Pie (1 April 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Stitched on exercise bandages, not boots. Daughters pony has a lovely balding girth even now. And if your skint, those awful pig skin orangey brown leathers will be allowed.
		
Click to expand...

I have an 'awful pig skin orangey brown' saddle, but it's about 20th hand by now I should think! It's kept me in the plate out hunting though so I'm happy with it!


----------



## jodie3 (1 April 2012)

I worked in a saddlery about 30 years ago and remember you couldn't get anything in green as it was considered unlucky.

I so wanted a wool day rug with contrasting binding for shows and 'best'. My horse at the time had a jute rug, cotton summer sheet,  green canvas NZ and one of those hospital type blankets with the holes in for if it was really cold!

Don't forget the ironed hanky in your pocket for emergencies.  The theory being if it was ironed and then folded hot it was almost sterile and could be used as a dressing.

We used to sell brewers grains for the horses and mollasine meal.

Anyone remember the very first wormer for bots?  Astrobot?  Looked like tiny bits of polystyrene and most horses wouldn't eat it and they used to recomend freezing it before use to make it more palatable. 

The excitement when shavings came in, and spending hours trying to break up a bale of General Chip shavings which were so tightly packed.

Very few people had their own transport.  We had two trailers for hire that were out most weekends and  people would usually hire a lorry and driver to take them out.

The tack room where I work now is like stepping back several decades.  All my bosses old hunting saddles are still on the racks in a big cupboard and all the bridles and bits and beautiful leather headcollars are in a glass fronted cupboard.  We had a tidy up the other day and found loads of jute rugs, string vests, canvas NZs and a couple of the very first quilted rugs too.  Its a bit like a museum!


----------



## Littlelegs (1 April 2012)

Broke but happy- saddles have to be old to be accepted! I meant the comment about the leathers more in regards to synthetic ones as a modern alternative, not in a snobby way, so hope you're not offended. If you knew me you'd know i'm really not in a position to call anyone cheap!


----------



## Mince Pie (1 April 2012)

No worries I took it in the spirit it was intended  I am quite fond of it even if it's as hard as nails and no amount of oiling will soften the leather!


----------



## Littlelegs (1 April 2012)

My saddle is 20 yrs old. It's now so moulded in the shape of my backside no-one who isn't my body double would want to ride in it!


----------



## hest (1 April 2012)

Alyth said:



			LOL  The books I read were by the Pullein-Thompson sisters....and Monica ?....and the American "Flicka" series, which I still have!!  I lent my Thelwell books to someone and they are lost and gone forever!!!  I never did manage to get a "triangular" browband!!  But I still have parts of the double bridle I got for Christmas the year I was 16!!!  Still using all the leather parts but not the bits....I ride bitless nowadays!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hurray this thread is still going! Nostalgia is my one of my favourite subjects!

I loved the Pullein-Thompson books, but I loved Caroline Akrill's 'Eventing Trilogy' books even more. I would have traded places with Elaine in a heart beat (Nick was divine, sigh). But as much as I loved 'Fly-By-Night' I always felt faintly sorry for Ruth, the main character. I never wished to be her as I always thought her life was way too hard-core!

Am v. envious you still have the parts of your double bridle. I also got an amazing double bridle when I was 16 for Christmas in 1987. I sold it when I was at uni and have regretted it ever since


----------



## veronica22 (1 April 2012)

my sister made those velvet 2 colour browbands that came out in triangles.  We had them in all colours.  Our first pony was called Domino she was 28 and cost £28 from Everett Booth.  Bless her she looked after us so well. We couldn't afford a saddle so we made one from an old coat - imagine dear skinny old pony, batwing jods, yellow jumper of course,  homemade saddle pad, the neighbours must have had hysterics behind the curtains!  Oddly no-one asked for the pattern for the saddle - I wonder why?


----------



## I*HM (1 April 2012)

hest said:



			Hurray this thread is still going! Nostalgia is my one of my favourite subjects!

I loved the Pullein-Thompson books, but I loved Caroline Akrill's 'Eventing Trilogy' books even more. I would have traded places with Elaine in a heart beat (Nick was divine, sigh). But as much as I loved 'Fly-By-Night' I always felt faintly sorry for Ruth, the main character. I never wished to be her as I always thought her life was way too hard-core!
		
Click to expand...

I LOVE(D) the 'Eventing Trilogy' 

Have to say there's probably something wrong with me as majority of this was before my time (I'm a 90s baby  ) but I'm loving this thread! I guess I've been surrounded by very 'old school' influences. Where I first lived the landlord was ex Household Cavalry (back in the day!) and things were done in a very old fashioned manner. I recall lots of leather - sircingles, rollers etc. Numnahs, what numnahs? Girths were either string or leather, green horses had snaffles, doubles for strong hunters, and he did hack to the hunts.

Then a friend took me under her wing, again very traditional. And god knows where I got the rest of it from though I've a legend DC who thinks I should go and study tea in India  

But being the oddball that I am, these are what keep me happy:
Dandy brushes with wooden backs and stripy handles (which I still have!)
Leather backed body brush (I have also!)
Plain Caversons
Snaffles, Pelhams or doubles for strong horses 
Plain tack - brown preferably
Jod boots for kids, long boots for hunting
Hacking and road work for fittening
Ponies are hardy beasts and can live it without most definitely dying 
Straw under a rug if a horse is sweaty


----------



## hackneylass2 (2 April 2012)

'and we can share a packet of players No.6 but god help us if our mums find out '

Yep, the Polo's wern't just for the horses


----------



## MagicMelon (2 April 2012)

I got my first pony in about 1992, my parents paid £1,000 for him which doesnt sound like much by todays standards but back then maybe it was?!  No idea what the pony prices where then.  His companion cost us £100.

I remember we had a jute rug with wrap round surcingle - was a horrid thing and slid horrifically all the time until the pony eventually destroyed it one night.  Then we had a chaskit rug with a "spider" which was actually a brilliant rug!  It never ever leaked and stayed perfectly centre.  Do they still do chaskits?!  

Otherwise the only other thing I remember not doing back then was feeding them any hard feed!  I've still got my very first pony and his companion so he must think he gets seriously pampered nowadays getting nice hard feed and modern rugs etc.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (3 April 2012)

Do you think I'd be able to join (I'm a 90's child too)  but I prefer to do things the traditional way and hate the fact that I can't do my share horse a nice thick straw bed  someone on the yard also asked why I wa wiping him down with straw the other day too


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

And....whilst we are on this hack can we please gallop flat out up a hill, let's the ponies get their breath back and then ride back down and flat out up it again ?!


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

Only if we can canter down the hill, & second time no stirrups & reins


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

With our arms folded !


----------



## Spotsrock (3 April 2012)

Not folded. Sticking out to the side doing dambusters theme.


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

Arms & legs out to the side in starjump position. And whoever gets to bottom of the hill first should immediately turn & race back up, so any ponies halfway down spin & suddenly change direction. Then we can find jumps. Anything is suitable if it is suggested with the phrase 'i dare you jump...'


----------



## xxMozlarxx (3 April 2012)

No cantering down hills...tut tut.


----------



## Ceris Comet (3 April 2012)

Shall so. Really fast !!


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

Please mozlar? I promise that i'll make you a triangular velvet browband?


----------



## xxMozlarxx (3 April 2012)

Mmmmm..well only once we're down and waiting at the bottom then...


----------



## gunnergundog (3 April 2012)

I remember my grandad worming the horses with his 'baccy' - goodness knows what it did to them but they seemed to like it!


----------



## Noodlebug (3 April 2012)

http://youtu.be/hWd_r2sOPhs

So funny


----------



## peleowner (3 April 2012)

I think this thread is brilliant! It has got me really remebering things from the past.

I do remember not actually being able to lift the wet NZ rug back onto the pony because it had got wet and was so heavy.... do appreciate the new lighter ones now.

However most people at our yard still think I'm nuts because I turn my event horses out without boots, and rugs at every opportunity. To my mind it means they can get the benefit of a bit of mud on their skin, boost the vitamin D they are getting and as a bonus rub off any winter coat without me having to brush it off and nearly suffocate in the process.

We never clip (way too much effort and why mix horses, sharp things and electricity if you don't need to?) but rug like mad in October so they don't grow a coat. We also turn out as much as possible because the other thing is basically they are horses and prefer being outside and in each others company than in mine. 
Call me old fashioned but ........


----------

